# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Երեխաները խելացի՞  են ծնվում / Ինդիգո երեխաներ

## Sirop

*վերջերս շատերից եմ լսում որ երեխաները շատ խելոք են ծնվում 
ինչպես կբացատրեք այս ֆենոմենը եթե ձեր կարծիքով այդպիսի բան իսկապես կա

արդյոք գենետիկորեն է այդ փոփոխությունը թե ուղակի իրենք են շատ փոքր տարիքից սկսում հարմարվել նոր միջավայրին*

----------


## Artgeo

> վերջերս շատերից եմ լսում որ երեխաները շատ խելոք են ծնվում 
> ինչպես կբացատրեք այս ֆենոմենը եթե ձեր կարծիքով այդպիսի բան իսկապես կա
> 
> արդյոք գենետիկորեն է այդ փոփոխությունը թե ուղակի իրենք են շատ փոքր տարիքից սկսում հարմարվել նոր միջավայրին


ինդիգո երեխաների մասի՞ն է խոսքը

----------


## ivy

Երեխաները ծնվում են` գենետիկորեն պայմանավորված նախադրյալներով: Այդ նախադրյալները, հայտնվելով իրենց համար որոշակի բարենպաստ կամ անբարենպաստ միջավայրում, համապատասխանորեն զարգանում են կամ ոչ: Գենետիկան այնքան որոշիչ չի այստեղ, որքան միջավայրը, ազդեցությունը: Միջավայրի ճիշտ ազդեցության և հետևողական աշխատանքի դեպքում, հավատում եմ, որ կարելի է խելացի դարձնել նաև այն երեխաներին, որոնք այդպիսին լինելու գենետիկական նախապայմաններ չեն ունեցել: 
Այնպես որ, չէի ասի, թե երեխան ծնվում է խելոք: Երեխան ծնվում է որոշակի հակվածություններով` լինելու այսպիսին կամ այնպիսին: Բայց թե ինչպիսին կլինի նա իրականում, կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ հողի վրա կընկնեն այդ գենետիկական նախապայմանները: 
Բացառություն են, թերևս, փրոդիջիները` մանուկ հանճարները, ինչը, սակայն, լրիվ այլ թեմա է:

----------

comet (04.02.2009), Mankik (02.02.2009), My World My Space (20.01.2010), Լուսիանա (06.02.2009)

----------


## Sirop

> ինդիգո երեխաների մասի՞ն է խոսքը



չեմ ուզում կենտրոնանալ ինդիգոների վրա ուղակի խոսում եմ մեր շրջապատի երեխաների մասին որոնց մասին ոչ ոք չի ասել որ ինդիգո են
ես տեղյակ չեմ երբ ես էի երեխա էի նույնպես ասում էին որ երեխաները խելոք են թե ոչ, բայց մեծերը որ երկար տարիներ շփվել են երեխաների հետ ասում են որ հիմա երեխաները շատ շուտ են ամենինչ հասկանում, 
որոշ երեխաներ որ նույնիսկ խոսալ չգիտեն այնպես ուշադիր աչքերով են նայում կարծես հասկանում են կողքինների խոսակցությունը

----------


## ihusik

Իհարկե երեխաները խելացի  են ծնվում և էլ ավելի խելացի կծնվեն մի քանի սերունդ հետո. 
*դա բնականոն էվոլուցիայի արդյունք է պարզապես։*

Այժմ գենետիկայի մասին. համոզված եմ, որ *ինչպես կա ֆիզիկական գենետիկա այնպես էլ կա հոգևոր գենետիկա* և դրանք նոր աշխարհ եկող անհատականության անձնային այն հիմքը կամ բազիսն է, որոնք կյանքի ընթացքում զարգացնելով կամ հետաճ ապրելով ձևավորվում է տվյալ հասուն մարդուն։ 

*Հոգեկան գենետիկա* ասելով նկատի ունեմ մարդու անհատական այն հոգևոր պաշարը, որ ձեռք է բերում ու կուտակում մարդ իր բազում մարմնավորումների կամ անձնավորումների ընթացքում և այդ պաշարը միշտ փոխանցվում է մի մարմնավորումից մյուսին այսպես ասած գենետիկ հիմք ծառայելով նոր մարմնավորված մարդու համար։ Հենց դրանով էլ հեշտ բացատրվում է, թե ինչու հանճարը կարող է միջակ կամ ցածր զարգացվածություն ունեցող  սերունդ տա և հակառակն։ Որովհետև երեխան ծնվելիս արդեն իր հետ բերում է իր անհատական հոգևոր պաշարը՝ ձևավորված անցած կյանքերից, որն ամբողջությամբ սակայն դրսևորվում է միայն 7 տարեկան հասակից հետո բայց մինչ այդ տարիքը չափազանց կարևոր մի ժամանակահատված է ձևավորելու համար այն հիմքն, այն հենակետն, որի վրա հետագայում կկարողանա զարգացնել իր հնարավորությունները նոր աշխարհ եկող այդ անհատականությունը և պետք է այնքան իմաստուն լինեն ծնողները, որպեսզի կարողանան այդ հիմքն ճիշտ դնեն զգալով երեխայի անհատականությունն աջակցեն նրա մեջ եղած դրականի առաջխաղացմանն ու փորձեն կասեցնեն բացասական որակների ակտիվացումն ու ամրապնդումը. այ սա դաստիարակության հիմնական գործն է որ պետք է անեն ծնողները։
*
Ֆիզիկական գենետիկան* ուսումնասիրում է ժամանակակից գիտության համապատասխան այդ ճյուղն, որում վերջին ժամանակներս մեծ առաջխաղացում է նկատվում (մասնավորապես ալիքային գենետիկայում), բայց այստեղ մեկ այլ բանի վրա կուզենայի ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրեի. ֆիզիկական որակներն ու հատկությունները երեխային փոխանցում են նրա ծնողները, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նույնիսկ դա պատահականություն չէ, այլ քարմայի (պատճառ- հետևանքի) արդյունք, որը ձեռք է բերում նոր աշխարհ եկող անձնավորությունը ստանալով առողջ կամ ոչ այնքան առողջ, գեղեցիկ կամ  ոչ այնքան գեղեցիկ... մարմին։

----------

Արամ (11.08.2009)

----------


## Հենո

Իսկ ֆորումում կան ինդիգոներ?
Ինձ PM-ով գրեք

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, ինդիգո երեխաները բացի շատ բարձր ինտելեկտից ուրիշ յուրահատկություններ ունե՞ն  :Think:

----------


## Ceceron

Էս 21-րդ դարի երեխաները շաաաատ խելացի են..... հլը չծնված արդեն համակարգչից գաղափար ունեն  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (13.07.2010), Yellow Raven (29.01.2009), Սելավի (31.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> *վերջերս շատերից եմ լսում որ երեխաները շատ խելոք են ծնվում 
> ինչպես կբացատրեք այս ֆենոմենը եթե ձեր կարծիքով այդպիսի բան իսկապես կա
> 
> արդյոք գենետիկորեն է այդ փոփոխությունը թե ուղակի իրենք են շատ փոքր տարիքից սկսում հարմարվել նոր միջավայրին*


1987  թվականից  սկսած  մոտ  90%  ծնված  երեխաները  ինդիգո  գույնի  աուրա  ունեն,  մուգ  կապուտ,    1963   թվականից  սկսած  ինդիգոները  սկսել  են  գալ  երկիր  մոլորակ  սկզբից  քիչ  տոկոսով,  այնուհետև  կամաց  կամաց  սկսել  են  շատանալ,  հիմա  արդեն  այդ  տոկոսը  մոտենումա  100-ին:  2012  թվականից  բոլորը  ծնվելու  են  ինդիգո  գույնի:
Այս  «ֆենոմենը»  կայանում  է  նրանում  որ  Աստվածայինից  փոխվում  է  մարդկային  տեսակը,  նրանք  մի  աստիճան  բարձր  դատողության  և  շատ  խիստ  խաղաղության  կողմնակիցներ  են,  իզուր  չի  որ  նրանց  կոչում  են  երկիր  մոլորակի  խաղաղապահներ:
Այս  փոփոխությունը  որը  արվում  է  համայն  մարդկության  համար,  դա  վաստակել  ենք  մենք  բոլորս,  շատացրել  ենք  սերը  երկիր  մոլորակի,  և  նրանց  իրավունքա  տրվել,  որ  այս  ժամանակահատվածի  համար   գան  այստեղ,  որպեսզի  մենք  բոլորովս  անցնենք  հաջորդ  փուլ,  որը  կոչվումա  ՆՈՐ  ԵՐՈՒՍԱՂԵՄ:
Ինդիգոները  բաժանվում  են  4  խմբի:  
Երբ  անհամեմատ  ժամանակս  շատ  կլինի,  մանրամասը  կգրեմ  այդ  հրաշալի  երեխաների  ու  երիտասարդների  մասին:  Ի  դեպ՝  շատ  մոտիկից  ծանոթ  լինելով  Ինդիգոների  մտածելակերպին  և  ինչպես  մեկը՝  որը  շատ  մանրամասը  ուսումնասիրելա  այդ  երեխաների  հավանական  տրվելիք  պատասխաններին,  և  պահելաձևին,  կարող  եմ  ասել՝  մեր  այս  ֆորումում  կան  ինդիգոներ,  և  քիչ  չեն:
Խիստ  չդատեք  ինքնավստահ  խոսքերիս  համար:

----------

ihusik (30.01.2009), My World My Space (20.01.2010), Sambitbaba (05.11.2017), Sunny Stream (31.01.2009), Դեկադա (31.01.2009), Հարդ (20.01.2010), Հենո (30.01.2009), Քամի (30.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

Սելավի, խնդրում եմ մանրամասն մի քիչ :Smile:  Կամ հղում տուր, որպեսզի կարողանամ ծանոթանալ էդ տեսությանը :Smile:  Ու մեկ էլ, հետաքրքրության համար, եթե հնարավոր ա, ֆորումի ինդիգոների ցուցակը տեղադրիր :Smile:

----------


## Second Chance

> 1987  թվականից  սկսած  մոտ  90%  ծնված  երեխաները  ինդիգո  գույնի  աուրա  ունեն,  մուգ  կապուտ,    1963   թվականից  սկսած  ինդիգոները  սկսել  են  գալ  երկիր  մոլորակ  սկզբից  քիչ  տոկոսով,  այնուհետև  կամաց  կամաց  սկսել  են  շատանալ,  հիմա  արդեն  այդ  տոկոսը  մոտենումա  100-ին:  2012  թվականից  բոլորը  ծնվելու  են  ինդիգո  գույնի:
> Այս  «ֆենոմենը»  կայանում  է  նրանում  որ  Աստվածայինից  փոխվում  է  մարդկային  տեսակը,  նրանք  մի  աստիճան  բարձր  դատողության  և  շատ  խիստ * խաղաղության  կողմնակիցներ  են*,  իզուր  չի  որ  նրանց  կոչում  են  երկիր  մոլորակի  խաղաղապահներ:
> Այս  փոփոխությունը  որը  արվում  է  համայն  մարդկության  համար,  դա  վաստակել  ենք  մենք  բոլորս, * շատացրել  ենք  սերը  երկիր  մոլորակ*ի,  և  նրանց  իրավունքա  տրվել,  որ  այս  ժամանակահատվածի  համար   գան  այստեղ,  որպեսզի  մենք  բոլորովս  անցնենք  հաջորդ  փուլ,  որը  կոչվումա  ՆՈՐ  ԵՐՈՒՍԱՂԵՄ:


Ես չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած
Մի տեսակ շատ իրականից հեռու բան ես ասում Սելավի: Սերունդը գնալով վատանում է, եթե անգամ ընդունենք որ ավելի խելացի են,  չենք կարող ժխտել, որ ավելի ոչ բարոյական ու վտանգավոր է դառնում  նոր սերունդը. այդ  ինչպե՞ս են նրանք խաղաղության կողմնակից: 
Իսկ այդ քո ասած փուլի  մասին :Think:  _ ինձ թվում է, ինչ որ տարօրինակ գրականություն ես ուսումնասիրում, որի անունը կուզենայի իմանալ: Քո ասածը լրիվ հակասում է վերջին օրերի մասին ապոկալիպսիկ գրվածքներին:

----------


## Economist

> Էս 21-րդ դարի երեխաները շաաաատ խելացի են..... հլը չծնված արդեն համակարգչից գաղափար ունեն


Չգիտեմ ծնված, թե ոչ, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ քրոջս երեք տարեկան աղջիկը շատ լավ հարմարվում է նոր տեխնիկային: Համակարգչով մի անգամ ցույց եմ տվել, թե կլավյատուրայի վրա որ ստեղնը սեղմի, որ նկարը փոխվի սովորելա: Էն օրն էլ սովորել էր թե ինչ անի, որ նկարը մեծանա, փոքրանա :Ok:  :Smile: 
Մի բան էլ պատմեմ, խնդացեք: Էս մի ամիսա նոր երաժշտական կենտրոն ենք ձեռք բերել, ու ես մի երկու առաջ ուզում էի դիսկավոդը բացել ու հիմա կնոպկան չեմ գտնում, ու բարձր ասում եմ. Է,՜ կնոպկեն ու՞ր կորավ: Էս քրոջս երեխան եկավ, կենտրոնի վրա մի հատ կնոպկա սեղմեց ու դիսկավոդը բացվեց :LOL:

----------

impression (30.01.2009), Kuk (31.01.2009), Սելավի (31.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սելավի, մի հատ հարցա հետաքրքրում.... Էդ 2012-ը որ նշել ես,ինչ-որ ձևով կապված է այդ նույն թվականի դեկտեմբերի 21-ի հետ,կամ որ նույննա մայաների կանխագուշակման`մարդկության նոր ռասայի անցնելու հետ? :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

Ինդիգո  երեխաները  բաժանվում  են  չորս  խմբի:
Սակայն  նրանք  բոլորը   միասին   ունեն  շատ  ընդհանուր  հատկություններ:  
Նրանց  հիմնական  հատկություննա  անուշադրության  սինդրոմը,  որը  ժամանակակից  բժշկությունը  ենթադրելա  որ  դա  համապատախան  վիտամինի  պակասիցա,  սակայն  դա  իրականում  վիտամինի  պակասից   չի:
Նրանք  չունեն  վախ  հասկացողությունը, բացարձակ  այդ  զգացողությունը  նրանց  համար  օտարա, նրանց  վրա  չի  ազդում  այն  հանգամանքը  որ  ասում  են  «  սպսի  հեսա  պապան  կգա  դու  կտենաս  ինչ  կլինի»  այս  երեխաներին  այդ  «թվացիալ  վախի  տեսարանը»  ոչինչ  չի  ասում:  

Նրանք  չեն  բավարարվում  խաղալ  մեկ  խաղալիքով,  ամպայման  պիտի  թափեն  իրենց  արկղի  մեջ  գտնվող  բոլոր  խաղալիքները  և  ըստ  իրենց  ճաշակի  հերթով  խաղան  այդ  խաղալիքներով,  իսկ  երբ  հասնումա  այդ  խաղալիքները  հավաքելու  պահը,  նրանց  պիտի  մի  քանի  անգամ  ասես  որ  հավաքեն  իրենց  խաղալիքները,  սակայն  եթե  հավաքելու  ընթացքում  հանդիպեն  մի  ինչ  որ  գրքի՝  մոռանալով  այդ  խաղալիքները հավաքելու  արարողությունը  անմնացորդ  տրվում  են  այդ  իրենց  ճանապարհին  հանդիպած  գրքին:
Ինդիգոները  մարդկությանը  դեռ  անհայտ,   անսովոր   հոգեբանական  դրսևորումների  և  մոտեցումների  մոդելներ  են,  սա  նշանակում  է  որ  հատկապես  ծնողները  գոնե  մի  քիչ  պիտի  պատկերացում  ունենան  այդ  երեխաների  յուրահատուկ    դաստիարակման  մասին:
Նրանք  չեն  հասկանում  երբ  ծնողը  իրեն  արգելում  է  մի  ինչ  որ  բան  անել,  պատճառաբանելով  որ  չի  կարելի,  սակայն  շատ  հնարավոր  է,  որ  ծնողի   ասած  այդ  չի  կարելին  այդքան  էլ  վատ  բան  չի,  բայց  քանի  որ  իրենց  ընտանիքում  դարերով  ընդունված  չի  եղել  այդ  բանը  անելը,  դա  ակամայից  դառելա  այդ  ընտանիքի  համար  չի  կարելի:
  Ինդիգոն՝  համոզված  եղեք  իր  վճռականությամբ,    փոխելու  է  ընտանիքում  շատ  «չի  կարելիներ»:
Նրանք  կարծրատիպ  մոտեցումներից  ցնցվում    են,    ծնողը պիտի    ընտրության  իրավունքա  տա  երեխային,   առաջարկելով  մեկ  այլ  տարբերակ,  ոչ  թե  մնա  իր  այն  պնդմանը  թե  իբր  ինքը  մի  քանի  շապիկ  շատա  մաշել  և  միակ  ճիշտ  մոտեցումը  իր  ասածի  մեջա:
Երբ  ինդիգոն  ինչ  որ  բանա  անում  որը  ծնողին  դուր  չի  գալիս,  ծնողը  թող  չշտապի  և  զայրացած  արգելի,  ավելի  լավ  է  հարցրեք  թե  «Ինչի  համար    էս   այդպես  անում  կամ  վարվում»  հավատացեք  շատ  ժամանակ  կզարմանաք  նրանց  հրաշալի  պատասխաններից»  պարտադիր  չի  որ  նա  մի  ինչ  որ  բան  անի   այնպես՝  ինչպես   դուք   եիք  պատկերացնում  որ  դա  հենց  այնպես  պիտի  արվեր, և  ոչ  թե  այդպես: 
Իսկ  եթե  Ինդիգոն  չի  կարողանում  իր  արարքին  տալ  տրամաբանական  պատասխան  ապա  նա  պատրաստ  է  լսելու  ձեր  առաջարկած  տարբերակը,  սակայն  նա  միշտ  թեկուզ  առանց  տրամաբանական  պատասխան  ունենալու  պնդելու  է  որ  այդպես  եմ  ուզում  անեմ  ու  վերջ:
Այս  պնդելու  հանգամանքը    պիտի  հուշի  ծնողին  որ  նա  սպսաում  է  ձեր  կողմից  առաջարկվող  մեկ  այլ  տարբերակի:
   Ոչ  մի  դեպքում  չանտեսեք  նրա  արարքի  մոտիվացիան  հաճախ  հարցրեք,  իսկ  ինչու՞  հենց  այդպես,  կամ  հենց  հիմա,  հավատացեք   նրանց  տված  պատասխաններից  մարդկությունը   շատ  բաներ  ունի  սովորելու:



*Ամինա*     ջան  Աստված  պատժում  է  թեմայում  մի  գրառում  եմ  արել,  # 105 այդտեղ  մասնակի  դու  կիմանաս  թե  ինչու  է  թվացիալ  սերունդը  վատանում:
Իսկ  այս  երեխաները  գալիս  են մարդկությանը  օգնության,  պատկերացրա  դու  առաջի  գծում  պատերազմում  էս  ու  Աստված  տենալով  քո   ազնիվ  մղումները  և   առաջխաղացումդ,  լավ  պատրաստված  մարտունակ   տեխնիկա  է  ուղարկում  առաջի  գիծ, իսկ  մի  քիչ  հեռավորության  վրա  կանգնեցնում  է  ծանր  հրետանին՝   Ինդիգոների  չորրորդ  խմբին,  որոնք  հարմար   պահին  2012-ի   12:12 -ին  սա  ժամին  է  վերաբերվում  ոչ  թե  ամիս  ամսաթվին,   վերջնական  իրենց  գործունեությունը,  իրենց  անելիքը  ճշտելուց  հետո  պիտի   միասնաբար  պայքարեն  երկիր  մոլորակում  խաղաղություն  հաստատելու  իրենց  առաքելությանը:   
Իսկ  հայտնության  գիրքը  դեռ  մնում  է  անբացահայտելի  մետաֆորիայի  մեջ,  այնտեղ  նկարագրված  է   ամենախիստ  հավանական  լինելիք   դեպքերից  մեկի   զարգացումը,  սակայն  1987  թվականի  դեպքերից  11:11-ից   հետո  կանգնեցին  բոլոր  հին  մարգարեությունները,  և  այս  երեխաները  կարծեմ  համապատասխանում  են  վեցերորդ  փողի  հնչելու  մետաֆորին:  
   Ամինա  ջան  ամենահաճելի  մարդկային   հարցը    որ  գոյություն  ունի  Աստծու  համար  սա  է  «  Թանկագին  Աստված  ինչ  կուզենաս  որ  ես  իմանամ»  հավատա  ՆԱ  սպասում  է  թե  երբ  մարդկությունը  այդ  հարցը  կտա  ԻՐԵՆ:  Փորձիր  և  կիմանաս   թե  հիմա  դու  որտեղ  էս  գտնվում,  և  ըստ  հերթականությամբ  դու  կստանաս  բոլոր  իմաստությունները,  իսկ  քո  տված  հարցերին   եթե  ես  փորձեմ  պատասխանել  իմ  հասկացածի  շրջանակներում,  ապա   իմ  պատասխանները  քեզ  համար   սկզբնական  շրջանում  անհեթեթություն  կթվան,  հետո  երևի  մտքիդ  մեջ  ինձ  կվերլուծես  :Smile:  Աստվածաշնչով  (բայց  քո  հասկացողությամբ կամ...)  և  սատանա  կանվանես  ինձ, :Smile:   դրա  համար  էլ ավելի  լավ  է  դու  ինքդ  հարցրու  Աստծուն,  թե  ինչ  կցանկանա  ԻՆՔԸ  որ  դու  իմանաս:  Մի  գուցե  դեռ  շուտ  է  քեզ  համար  դրանք  իմանաս,  կամ  մինչև  դա  իմանալդ   հնարավոր  է  որ  Աստված   ուրիշ  բաներ  է    ուզում    որ  դու   իմանաս,   նոր  հետո  հասու  դարձնի   այդ  ինֆորմացիային,   որպեսզի   մարսելի  լինի  քեզ  համար,  իմացի  դրանք  աստիճաններ  են  որ  մեկ  մեկ  պիտի  բարձրանաս  չես  կարող  մի  անգամից  թռչել  աստիճանների  վրայով,  ամեն  աստիճան   իր  դասերն  ունի:
  Ես  մի  տեղ  փորձեցի  գրել  մի  բանի  մասին  և  մտքիս  մեջ  հաստատ  իմանալով  որ  մարդիկ  դրան  անհեթեթություն  կանվանեն,  և  չսխալվեցի,  ոմանք  այդպես  էլ  անվանեցին,  հիմա  չեմ  պատրաստվում  շատ  մանրանալ  այս  հարցերիդ  մեջ  ամեն  բան  իր  ժամանակն  ունի,  ինչպես  այս  թեման՝  ինձ  որոշ  ժամանակ  առաջ  մի  քանի  հոգի  նամակով  առաջարկում  էին  որ  ինդիգոների  մասին  թեմա  բացեմ,  սակայն  այդ  Ժամանակ  ժամանակավրեպ  կլիներ,  պիտի  գար  համապատասխան  ժամը  որ  մարդիկ  գոնե  որոշ  չափով տեղեկացված  լինեին   այս  երեխաների    մասին  որ   նոր  խոսեինք  այսպիսի  բաներից:  
Գիտես  մարդը  եթե  իր  ուղեղի  համար  արտասովոր  բան  է  լսում,  առաջինը  նա  փորձում  է  մերժի,  ոչ  մի  կերպ  չի  ուզում  ընդունի,  անգամ  պատրաստ  է   վիրավորի, այդ  ինֆորմացիան  տվողին,  տրամաբանորեն  հակառակը  ապացուցի   միայն  թե  այդ   առաջի  հայացքից  թվացող   արտասովոր  ինֆորմացիան    որը  դեռ  մարսելի  չի  իր  ուղեղին՝  չընդունի:  
Ամինա  ջան    ինչ՞  էս  կարծում,   մի՞  թե  մեր   այս  կյանք  գալու    նպատակը  հենց  այն  է՝  որ  գանք  այստեղ,  Աստված  էլ  տենա  ամեն  մեկս  ինչպես  մեզ  դրսևորեցինք    ու  ըստ  այդմ՝   կամ  հավերժ   ծծումբի  լի՞ճ,   կամ  դրա՞խտ,  մի  թե՞  այս  ամբողջ  տիեզերքը  այս  հրաշագործությունները  Աստված  ստեղծեց  այդ  չնչին  նպատակի  համար   որ  դա՞  պարզի:  Մենք    այստեղ  շատ  ավելի  մեծ  բանի  համար  ենք  եկել  սիրելի  Ամինա,  հավատա  տկարիս՝  որը  դու  կիմանաս  երբ  անկեղծ     ցանկությունդ  կհայտնես  Աստծուն  դրա  մասին  իմանալու:  


*Վահիկ*  ջան  այո՝  կարծեմ   մայաների  մարգարեության  մեջ  գրված   է  այս ՝   այն  ժամանակ  շատ  քիչ  լինելու    հավանականություն   ունեցող  դեպքերի  զարգացումը:  Իսկ  Աստվածաշնչում  գրված  է  ամենահավանական  դեպքերի  զարգացումը,  որովհետև  երբ  Հիսուսը   եկավ  աշխարհ,  Նոյից  հետո   մոտ  8000  տարի  մարդկությանը  դեռ  չեր  հաջողվել  Լույսի  և  խավարի    մեջ  փոփոխություն  անել,  այսինքը  նրանք  մնում  էին  նույն  հավասարության  մեջ,  դրա  համար  էլ  ամենամեծ  հավանականությունը  ուներ  արմագեդոն  տարբերակը,  հետո  աշխարհի  վերջը  ու  բոլորս  գնալու  էինք  տներով:  
Վերջանալու  էր  մեր  այստեղի  միսսիան,  ու  մեր  նպատակը  որի  համար  մենք  բոլորս  գտնվում  ենք  այստեղ   լինելու  էր  չկայացած,  բայց  ի  ուրախություն  բոլորիս  կարողացանք  վերջապես  չնչին  չափով   շատացնել   Սերը  երկիր  մոլորակում,  և  մարդկությանը   հնարավորություն  տրվեց  առաջ  գնալու:
Սակայն  մայաները  կարծեմ  2012    թվականին  կանխագուշակել  են  աշխարհի  վերջը,  բայց  ինչու  համար  են  այդպես  ասել,  որովհետև  այդ  թվականից  հետո  նրանք  այլևս  չեին  տեսնում  թե  ինչա  լինելու,  դրա  համար  էլ  ասել  են  որ  այդ  թվականին  կլինի  աշխարհի  վերջը,  սակայն  դա  ոչ  թե  վերջնա՝  այլ  նորի  սկիզբնա:

*Վարպետ*  ջան  ներող  կլինես,  սակայն  նպատակահարմար  չեմ  գտնում   անուններ  գրել,  մի  գուցե  սխալված  լինեմ:  Իսկ  ինդիգոների  մասին  կարող  էս  կարդալ     Լի  Կերրոլլի  և  Ջեն  Տոուբերի  համատեղ  «ինդիգո  երեխաները»  գիրքը:  
Այդ  գիրքը  գրվելա  չենելինգից  ստացած  ինֆորմացիայի  հիման  վրա:
Համ  էլ  կարող  էս  յութուբի  միջից  արդեն  գիտնակաների  կողմից  ապացուցված  փաստերը  նայել,  ինդիգոների  մասին:

----------

Gayl (01.02.2009), ihusik (31.01.2009), My World My Space (20.01.2010), Terminator (31.01.2009), Գևոր (09.08.2009), Հենո (02.02.2009), Հրատացի (31.01.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Չգիտեմ ծնված, թե ոչ, բայց հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ քրոջս երեք տարեկան աղջիկը շատ լավ հարմարվում է նոր տեխնիկային


Բա խի՞ չես ասում, որ 1 տարեկանն էլ հեռուստացույցի ալիքներն ա փոխում պուլտով  :LOL:

----------


## Annushka

> Մի բան էլ պատմեմ, խնդացեք: Էս մի ամիսա նոր երաժշտական կենտրոն ենք ձեռք բերել, ու ես մի երկու առաջ ուզում էի դիսկավոդը բացել ու հիմա կնոպկան չեմ գտնում, ու բարձր ասում եմ. Է,՜ կնոպկեն ու՞ր կորավ: Էս քրոջս երեխան եկավ, կենտրոնի վրա մի հատ կնոպկա սեղմեց ու դիսկավոդը բացվեց


Լավ ա, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ կնոպկաներն էլ սենսորնի են, այսինքն  սովրոկան չեն, իրականում չեն երևում, ուղղակի միացրած ժամանակ հատուկ իկոնկաներով են երևում :LOL:  :LOL:  ու ինքը բոլորից լավ գիտի դրանց մասին :LOL:

----------


## ihusik

*Սելավի* հիանալի ես գրել, շնորհակալություն :Smile: 
Երկու օր առաջ մի ինդիգո երեխայի մասին ֆիլմ տեսա ու եթե հնարավորություն ունեք կարող եք ինքներդ էլ որոնեք ու կգտնեք. նման շատ ֆիլմեր կան։ Լրիվ այլ մտածելակերպա... Իրոք արդեն պետք է հին սերունդն իր դիրքերը զիջի նորին՝ մարդկության վեցերորդ ռասային, որն անհամեմատ հոգևոր պետք է լինի։ Իրոք հրաշալի ու դժվարին ժամանակահատված ենք ապրում՝ երկու դարաշրջանների փոփոխման, երբ պետք է ամեն հոգի իր վերջնական ընտրությունը կատարի և այգեպանը իր հոգատար ձեռքով խնամում է կենսատու տունկերն ու հավաքում չորացածները։ 

Բարի գալուստ ձեզ նոր սերունդ :Smile: 

Չե՞ք կարծում, որ թեմայի վրանագիրը կարիք ունի խմբագրման. ուզզակի չգիտեմ ամբողջությամբ փոխվի «Ինդիգո երեխաներ» թե՞ եղածին ուղղակի ավելացվի Ինդիգո բառը։ :Smile:  Կուզենաի լսել ձեր կարծիքը...

----------

Սելավի (31.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> *Սելավի* հիանալի ես գրել, շնորհակալություն
> Երկու օր առաջ մի ինդիգո երեխայի մասին ֆիլմ տեսա ու եթե հնարավորություն ունեք կարող եք ինքներդ էլ որոնեք ու կգտնեք. նման շատ ֆիլմեր կան։ Լրիվ այլ մտածելակերպա... Իրոք արդեն պետք է հին սերունդն իր դիրքերը զիջի նորին՝ մարդկության վեցերորդ ռասային, որն անհամեմատ հոգևոր պետք է լինի։ Իրոք հրաշալի ու դժվարին ժամանակահատված ենք ապրում՝ երկու դարաշրջանների փոփոխման, երբ պետք է ամեն հոգի իր վերջնական ընտրությունը կատարի և այգեպանը իր հոգատար ձեռքով խնամում է կենսատու տունկերն ու հավաքում չորացածները։ 
> 
> Բարի գալուստ ձեզ նոր սերունդ
> 
> Չե՞ք կարծում, որ թեմայի վրանագիրը կարիք ունի խմբագրման. ուզզակի չգիտեմ ամբողջությամբ փոխվի «Ինդիգո երեխաներ» թե՞ եղածին ուղղակի ավելացվի Ինդիգո բառը։ Կուզենաի լսել ձեր կարծիքը...



ihusik  ջան  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  որ  հիմա  արդեն  կան  մարդիկ  որոնք  գիտեն  այդ  երեխաների  մասին:  Այո  ես  նույն  պես  միանում  եմ  այս  թեմայի     քո  առաջարկած  փոփոխության  տարբերակին:
Ֆիլմերի  մասին  էլ  ասեմ,  իմ  տանը   գտնվում  են  երկու  այդպիսի  ֆիլմի  հերոսներ:
Փաստորեն ես  ու  կինս   ակամայից  ամբողջ  օրը  ականատես  ենք  լինում    այդպիսի   ֆիլմերից   տարբեր  դրվագների:   :Smile:

----------

ihusik (31.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> ihusik  ջան  շատ  ուրախ  եմ  որ  հիմա  արդեն  կան  մարդիկ  որոնք  գիտեն  այդ  երեխաների  մասին:  Այո  ես  նույն  պես  միանում  եմ  այս  թեմայի     քո  առաջարկած  փոփոխության  տարբերակին:
> Ֆիլմերի  մասին  էլ  ասեմ,  իմ  տանը   գտնվում  են  երկու  այդպիսի  ֆիլմի  հերոսներ:
> Փաստորեն ես  ու  կինս   ակամայից  ամբողջ  օրը  ականատես  ենք  լինում    այդպիսի   ֆիլմերից   տարբեր  դրվագների:


Պատահական ոչ մի բան չկա. ուրեմն արժանի եք եղել, որ նման երեխաներ, հոգիներ են ձեր խնամքին տրվել։ Ուրախ եմ ձեզ համար ու գրառումներիցդ էլ երևում է, որ գիտես ինչպես պետք է նրանց հետ վարվել. դա էլ ավելի է ուրախացնում։  :Smile: 

Ակամայից Սևակի տողերից հիշեցի.

Աշխարհի՜ն ... մանկակա՜ն մաքրություն է պետք,
Եվ հենց ա´յն մանկան,
Որին ամեն օր աշխարհ են բերում
Նաև աշխարհի... անմաքուրնե՜րը,
Քանզի ... աշխարհին մաքրությո՜ւն է պետք...

----------

My World My Space (20.01.2010), Սելավի (31.01.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

...Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ Հայաստանում որևէ լուրջ ուսումնասիրություն, վիճակագրություն արվել է՞ մինչև հիմա:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gayl

Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար *Սելավի-ի*,առաջին անգամ էի ինդիգո բառը լսում,իսկ Ձեր ասածները ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեցին,իսկ հայերեն գրականություն կա ինդիգոների մասին:

----------


## Rhayader

Իրականում ես հակված եմ կարծել, որ վերջապես ծնվում են Հորուսի էոնի երեխաները, ինչպես խոստացել էր Տերիոնը՝ Ալեստեր Կրոուլին: Ամեն ինչ մինչև վերջին մանրամասնը համապատասխանում է:
Զգացե՞լ եք, կարմրահերներն իսկապես շատացել են:
Կարծում եմ, շատ շուտով Վիշապին հեծած Կարմիր Կինը կբարձրանա մեր վրա:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ինդիգո  երեխաները  բաժանվում  են  չորս  խմբի:
> Սակայն  նրանք  բոլորը   միասին   ունեն  շատ  ընդհանուր  հատկություններ:  
> Նրանց  հիմնական  հատկություննա  անուշադրության  սինդրոմը,  որը  ժամանակակից  բժշկությունը  ենթադրելա  որ  դա  համապատախան  վիտամինի  պակասիցա,  սակայն  դա  իրականում  վիտամինի  պակասից   չի:
> Նրանք  չունեն  վախ  հասկացողությունը, բացարձակ  այդ  զգացողությունը  նրանց  համար  օտարա, նրանց  վրա  չի  ազդում  այն  հանգամանքը  որ  ասում  են  «  սպսի  հեսա  պապան  կգա  դու  կտենաս  ինչ  կլինի»  այս  երեխաներին  այդ  «թվացիալ  վախի  տեսարանը»  ոչինչ  չի  ասում:  
> 
> Նրանք  չեն  բավարարվում  խաղալ  մեկ  խաղալիքով,  ամպայման  պիտի  թափեն  իրենց  արկղի  մեջ  գտնվող  բոլոր  խաղալիքները  և  ըստ  իրենց  ճաշակի  հերթով  խաղան  այդ  խաղալիքներով,  իսկ  երբ  հասնումա  այդ  խաղալիքները  հավաքելու  պահը,  նրանց  պիտի  մի  քանի  անգամ  ասես  որ  հավաքեն  իրենց  խաղալիքները,  սակայն  եթե  հավաքելու  ընթացքում  հանդիպեն  մի  ինչ  որ  գրքի՝  մոռանալով  այդ  խաղալիքները հավաքելու  արարողությունը  անմնացորդ  տրվում  են  այդ  իրենց  ճանապարհին  հանդիպած  գրքին:
> Ինդիգոները  մարդկությանը  դեռ  անհայտ,   անսովոր   հոգեբանական  դրսևորումների  և  մոտեցումների  մոդելներ  են,  սա  նշանակում  է  որ  հատկապես  ծնողները  գոնե  մի  քիչ  պիտի  պատկերացում  ունենան  այդ  երեխաների  յուրահատուկ    դաստիարակման  մասին:
> Նրանք  չեն  հասկանում  երբ  ծնողը  իրեն  արգելում  է  մի  ինչ  որ  բան  անել,  պատճառաբանելով  որ  չի  կարելի,  սակայն  շատ  հնարավոր  է,  որ  ծնողի   ասած  այդ  չի  կարելին  այդքան  էլ  վատ  բան  չի,  բայց  քանի  որ  իրենց  ընտանիքում  դարերով  ընդունված  չի  եղել  այդ  բանը  անելը,  դա  ակամայից  դառելա  այդ  ընտանիքի  համար  չի  կարելի:
>   Ինդիգոն՝  համոզված  եղեք  իր  վճռականությամբ,    փոխելու  է  ընտանիքում  շատ  «չի  կարելիներ»:
> ...


Մարմինս փշաքաղվեց :Smile:  Իմ տանը երկու ինդիգոներ են մեծանում? :Shok:

----------

My World My Space (20.01.2010), Ռուֆուս (01.02.2009), Սելավի (01.02.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար,առաջին անգամ էի ինդիգո բառը լսում,իսկ Ձեր ասածները ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեցին,իսկ հայերեն գրականություն կա ինդիգոների մասին:


Ճշտն  ասած  չգիտեմ  հիմա  հայերեն  գրականություն  կա  ինդիգոների  մասին   թե  ոչ,  բայց  որ  որոշ  ժամանակ  անց  հաստատ   կլինի՝  դրա  մեջ  համոզված  եմ: 
Հիմա  այստեղ   բոլոր  դպրոցներում  և  մանկապարտեզներում  գիտեն  այդ  երեխաների  մասին  և  դպրոցական  ծրագրերի  մեջ  փոփոխություններ  են  անում  հանուն  այդ  նոր  սերունդի:  
Տեսնում  եք  ինչպես  են  այդ  երեխաները  ստիպել  պետությանը  որ  հավուր  պատշաճի  վերաբերվեն  իրենց  գիտելիքներին  և  «արտասովոր»  մոտեցումներին:

----------


## Gayl

> Ճշտն  ասած  չգիտեմ  հիմա  հայերեն  գրականություն  կա  ինդիգոների  մասին   թե  ոչ,  բայց  որ  որոշ  ժամանակ  անց  հաստատ   կլինի՝  դրա  մեջ  համոզված  եմ: 
> Հիմա  այստեղ   բոլոր  դպրոցներում  և  մանկապարտեզներում  գիտեն  այդ  երեխաների  մասին  և  դպրոցական  ծրագրերի  մեջ  փոփոխություններ  են  անում  հանուն  այդ  նոր  սերունդի:  
> Տեսնում  եք  ինչպես  են  այդ  երեխաները  ստիպել  պետությանը  որ  հավուր  պատշաճի  վերաբերվեն  իրենց  գիտելիքներին  և  «արտասովոր»  մոտեցումներին:


Իսկ նրանց արտաքինով կարելի է տարբերե՞լ:Մեկ էլ մի հարց ինդիգոները զգու՞մ են որ իրանք ինդիգոներ են,դե որ տարբերվում են մյուսներից:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իհարկե երեխաները խելացի  են ծնվում և էլ ավելի խելացի կծնվեն մի քանի սերունդ հետո. 
> *դա բնականոն էվոլուցիայի արդյունք է պարզապես։*


նման բան չ՜ի կարող լինել։մարդը միշտ էլ նույնն է եղել։
կարծում եք ավելի խելացի եք  քան Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցը.կամ Նարեկացին։

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, դուք լուրջ ձեր ասածներին հավատու՞մ եք: Ձեր էդ ինդիգոներն իրականում պարզ դիագնոզ ունեն՝ Ուշադրության Պակասի ու Հիպերակտիվության Սինդրոմ: Ամեն ինչ ավելի, քան պարզ ա: Դուք էլ դրել ու աստվածային ու աստվածային եք քննարկում:
Եթե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

comet (04.02.2009), Freeman (13.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Կտրուկ (01.02.2009)

----------


## ihusik

*Մոդերական. Rhayader հուսով եմ անտեղի նույն շարունակվող որևէ ուղղության (կարծում եմ լավ գիտես որ) ուղված վիրավորական գրառումներդ չեն շարունակվի...*

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հորաքրոջս աղջկա մեծ որդին էլ է շատ խելացի, չգիտեմ, ինդիգո է, թե չէ, բայց շատ փոքր հասակից աչքի էր ընկնում ինտելեկտում: Մեկուկես տարեկանում քնելուց առաջ ինչ հեքիաթ պատմում էին, մի անգամ լսելուց հետո հաջորդ օրը ինքն էր էդ հեքիաթը լրիվ նույն բառերով պատմում: Նույն տարիքում մի անգամ քարտեզի վրա երկրներն ու մայրաքաղաքները ցույց տվեցի, հաջորդ օրը ինքը ինձ ցույց տվեց առանց որևէ սխալի.... Նորմալ խոսել էլ սկի չգիտեր.....

Հիմա Ամերիկայում է, պետության կողմից նպաստ է ստանում ու մասնավոր դպրոցում է սովորում: 3-րդ դասարանում դասատուն հանձնարարել էր ոտանավորներ գրել, մեկը առանց հանգի, մյուսը simile-ով, տեսեք ինչ ա գրել (ընդ որում անգլերեն երկու տարի առաջ էր սկսել սովորել)...

_Free Verse Poem_
*The First Time I Went To The Zoo*

The first time I went to the zoo
I was as if I was hurled into another world.
I was looking around at everything,
Taking in the smallest details, like a robot.
I stared at all the animals before me,
They didn’t stare back.
All of them were lying down on the floor of the cage,
What else could they do when all of 
Them completely lost hope of going back to 
The wild, to be free again.
They were like small stars, overshadowed by the
Pitch black, neverending darkness of space
Like small fish, engulfed by the vast, deep ocean.

_Simile Poem_
I am as bright as the moon
As dark asa cloud
As unpredictable as life
As long as a freeway
I am your future.

I am as strong as a truck
As smart as a fox
As unique as the universe
As advanced as machines
I am a human.

----------

Chilly (28.01.2010), Estrella (11.08.2009), Sunny Stream (01.02.2009), Yellow Raven (01.02.2009), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Հրատացի (01.02.2009), Ուլուանա (01.02.2009), Սելավի (01.02.2009), Վարպետ (01.02.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Իսկ նրանց արտաքինով կարելի է տարբերե՞լ:Մեկ էլ մի հարց ինդիգոները զգու՞մ են որ իրանք ինդիգոներ են,դե որ տարբերվում են մյուսներից:


Նրանց  արտաքինը  ոչնչով  չի  տարբերվում  սովորական  մարդկանց  արտաքինից,  նրանց  մեջ  պարզապես  փոփոխության  է  ենթարկված  ԴՆԹ-ն  և  կոդավորումից  ազատ  է  երրորդ   զուգահեռ  շերտը  որը  մասնակի  պատասխանատու  է  վախի  զգացումի  համար:  
  Ինդիգոների  չորորդ  խմբի  մոտ  մասնակի  ապակոդավորված  է   նաև  չորրորդ  շերտը  որոնք  ինտուիցիայով  կարողանում  են  ստանալ  ինֆորմացիա  տիեզերքից:  
Դրանք  են  հիմնականում  դառնալու   տարբեր  պետությունների  ղեկավարները,  ըստ  1991  թվականի  Կռայոնի  միջոցով   երկիր  եկած   ինֆորմացիայի,   երկու  խոշոր  պետությունների  երիտասարդ  նախագահներից  է  սկսվելու  խաղաղության  արշավը  ողջ  մոլորակում  և  այդ  ղեկավարները  ունենալու  են  ինդիգո  գույնի  աուրա:
Այդ  երեխաները  սովորական  երեխաներ  են,  սակայն    գիտեն  թե  ովքեր  են  իրանք  և ունեն  բարձր  ինքնարժեքային  գնահատական,  նրանց   ինքնագնահատականը  շատ  բարձրա:  
Ահա  մի  ինդիգոյի  պատասխան՝  մայրը  հարցնումա  դու  գիտես  ինչա   նշանակում  վախ  չունենալ,   չորս  տարեկան  երեխան  պատասախանումա՝  այո  գիտեմ  ես  վախ  չունեմ,  որովհետև  *ես  հավատում  եմ  ինձ*,  հիմա  պատկերացնում  էս  ինչա  նշանակում  վախ  չունենալը  չորս  տարեկան  ինդիգոյի  համար: 
Եթե  փորձես  ինչ  որ  բան  բացատրես   նրանց  կամ  սովորացնես, քեզ  մի  անգամից   ասում  են   ես  գիտեմ,  մի  ասա,    թող  ես  կանեմ:
Երբ  ուզում  էս  ասել  որ  այսինչ  բանը  սխալ  էս  անում,  այն  ժամանակ  երբ  ինքը  վստահա  թե  ինչույա  դա  այդպես  անում,  նրանք  մի  անգամից  մտածում  են  որ  դու  չգիտես  թե  ինչ  էս  խոսում:

Ծնողները  պիտի  հիմնականում  ժամանակ  «ծախեն»  այդ  երեխաների  վրա:
Որպեսզի   այդ  երեխաները   որոշ  չափով    մնան  կառավարելի  սահմանում:  
Ինդիգոները  հիմնականում  նորագույն  ժամանակակից  տեխնալոգիաների  հետ  մեծ  սեր  ունեն:  Ծնողը  պիտի  այդ  առիթը  բաց  չթողնի  և  իր  սիրած  զբաղմունքի  ժամանակը  «ծախի»:  
Համապատասխանաբար  ասի  եթե  դու  այսպես  վարվես,  կամ  խաղալիքներդ  հավաքես,  կամ  դասերդ  սովորես,  դու  կվաստակես  10  րոպե   wii  խաղալու  իրավունք,  և  նա  ամբողջ  իր  հնարավոր  ուժերով  կպնումա  այն  գործին  որը  հանձնարարումա  իր  ծնողը,  որպեսզի  իր  սիրած  խաղի   համար   ժամանակ  վաստակի: 
Նայեք՝  ժամանակը  խնայողաբար   խոստացեք,     նրանք  ակամայից  կգտնեն  ծնողների  համար  շատ  հաճելի  աշխատանքներ  անելու   պատճառներ,  որպեսզի  օգտակար  գործ  անելով  ժամանակ  վաստակեն,  եթե  մեծ  ժամանակ  խոստանաք    ու  չկարողանաք  տալ,  նա  շատ  խիստ  կվիրավորվի  որ  իրեն  խափել  եք,  այնպես  որ  ժամանակը   խնայողաբար   խոստացեք  միշտ  իմացեք,  որ նա  առնվազը  երկու  հանրոգուտ  աշխատանք  կգտնի   տանը  իր  խաղի  ժամանակը  ավելացնելու  համար:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.11.2017), Սամվել (06.02.2009)

----------


## Gayl

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ *Սելավի*, շատ հետաքրքիր էր:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իրականում ես հակված եմ կարծել, որ վերջապես ծնվում են Հորուսի էոնի երեխաները, ինչպես խոստացել էր Տերիոնը՝ Ալեստեր Կրոուլին: Ամեն ինչ մինչև վերջին մանրամասնը համապատասխանում է:
> Զգացե՞լ եք, կարմրահերներն իսկապես շատացել են:
> Կարծում եմ, շատ շուտով Վիշապին հեծած Կարմիր Կինը կբարձրանա մեր վրա:


Կբացատրե՞ս... էս անունները ո՞ր գրականությունից ես վերցրել... Վիշապին հեծած Կարմիր Կինը Հայտնության գրքից է, չէ՞: Բայց էնտեղ էսպիսի անուններ չկան, գուցե պարզապես անալոգնե՞ր են: Ինչ վերաբերում է քո բերած վիկի-պատճառաբանությանը, դա տեղին կլիներ, եթե խոսքը գնար միայն ուշադրության պակասի ու անսովոր ակտիվության մասին, բայց սա լրիվ այլ դեպք է: 
Այստեղ կարեղ եք կարդալ Նոր Էրայի երեխաների վերաբերյալ գիտական կոնֆերանսի մասին: Երևույթը լուրջ գիտական-կենսաբանական հիմք ունի, խոսքը ԴՆԹ կոդի մասին է: Հարցի հոգևոր կողմին հավատալ-չհավատալը իհարկե սուբյեկտիվ հարց է, բայց եթե կա այսպիսի գիտական հիմք, սխալ կլինի միայն ավանդական դիագնոզ տալ ու աչքերը փակել:

Սելավի, համացանցում հաճախ Indigo-ն ուղեկցվում է երկու այլ հասկացություններով` Crystal and Rainbow Children... սրանց մասին ի՞նչ գիտես:

Եվ ևս մի հարց: Դու նշեցիր, որ Նոր Էրայի երեխաների գալուստը համապատասխանում է Հայտնության գրքում նշված հրեշտակների վեցերորդ փողը փչելուն: Էդ դեպքում, կբացատրե՞ս, թե նախորդ հինգը պամական որ իրադարձությունները կամ երևույթներն էին: (կարծում եմ դա արդեն օֆֆտոպ կլինի էստեղ, եթե դեմ չես` Կրոն-ում մի նոր թեմայում գրիր, կամ ինձ PM-ով  :Wink:  )



---------------------
արեցի տեստը...
 :LOL: 
 :Blush: 
 :Xeloq: 
 :Shok: 



> Ваш цвет:  	Индиго - ищущий


Սելավի~~~... հավատա՞մ  :Blush:   :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------

ihusik (01.02.2009), Սելավի (01.02.2009)

----------


## Selene

*Մոդերատորական: Աուրայի գույնին վերաբերող մի քանի գրառում տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա՝ այստեղ:*

----------


## Սելավի

> Կբացատրե՞ս... էս անունները ո՞ր գրականությունից ես վերցրել... Վիշապին հեծած Կարմիր Կինը Հայտնության գրքից է, չէ՞: Բայց էնտեղ էսպիսի անուններ չկան, գուցե պարզապես անալոգնե՞ր են: Ինչ վերաբերում է քո բերած վիկի-պատճառաբանությանը, դա տեղին կլիներ, եթե խոսքը գնար միայն ուշադրության պակասի ու անսովոր ակտիվության մասին, բայց սա լրիվ այլ դեպք է: 
> Այստեղ կարեղ եք կարդալ Նոր Էրայի երեխաների վերաբերյալ գիտական կոնֆերանսի մասին: Երևույթը լուրջ գիտական-կենսաբանական հիմք ունի, խոսքը ԴՆԹ կոդի մասին է: Հարցի հոգևոր կողմին հավատալ-չհավատալը իհարկե սուբյեկտիվ հարց է, բայց եթե կա այսպիսի գիտական հիմք, սխալ կլինի միայն ավանդական դիագնոզ տալ ու աչքերը փակել:
> 
> Սելավի, համացանցում հաճախ Indigo-ն ուղեկցվում է երկու այլ հասկացություններով` Crystal and Rainbow Children... սրանց մասին ի՞նչ գիտես:
> 
> Եվ ևս մի հարց: Դու նշեցիր, որ Նոր Էրայի երեխաների գալուստը համապատասխանում է Հայտնության գրքում նշված հրեշտակների վեցերորդ փողը փչելուն: Էդ դեպքում, կբացատրե՞ս, թե նախորդ հինգը պամական որ իրադարձությունները կամ երևույթներն էին: (կարծում եմ դա արդեն օֆֆտոպ կլինի էստեղ, եթե դեմ չես` Կրոն-ում մի նոր թեմայում գրիր, կամ ինձ PM-ով  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Հավատա :Smile: 

Ինդիգոներին  տարբեր  անուններով   են  բնութագրում:  Հազարամյակի  երեխաներից  մինչև,  խաղաղապահներ,  շատ  հնարավոր  է  որ  ասեն  նաև  ծիծանագույն,   տարբեր  երկրներում  տարբեր  բնութագիր են տալիս   այդ  հրաշալի  երեխաներին:
Նրանց  չորս  խմբերը     եկել  են  փոխարինելու  մի  անգամից  չորս  գույների,  2012  թվականից  սկսված  այլևս   չեն  ծնվելու,  դեղին,  ոսկեգույն,  մանուշակագույն  և  կանաչ  գույնի  աուրա  ունեցող  մարդիկ,  այդ  գույները  հաջորդիվ իրենց  վրա  են  վերցնելու  դարի  երեխաներ,  ասենք  ինդիգո  հումանիստը,  լինելու  է   «ինդիգո- ոսկեգույն»,    ինդիգո  արվեստագետը  լինելու  է  «ինդիգո- կանաչ»  գույնի,  մի  գուցե  գիտնակաները  արդեն  այդ  ֆենոմենն  էլ  են  նկատել  որ  նրանք  հետ  են  մղում  այդ  չորս  գույներին  և  այդ  գույները  վերցնում  են  իրանց  վրա,  դրա  համար  էլ  ասում  են  ծիածանագույն,  չգիտեմ  հնարավորա  որ  արդեն  նկատել  են  որ  այդ  նշածս  գույների  աուրա  ունեցող  երեխաները  շատ  շատ  քիչ  են  ծնվում:
    Eta Pegasi  հայտնությունում  գրած  հրեշտակների  փողերի  մասին  եթե  գրեմ  դա  շատ  ծավալուն  բանա,  և  բացի  դա,  դու  պիտի  ծանոթ  լինես  շատ  դեպքերի,  որովհետև  մեկը  մյուսի  հետ  փողշաղկապվածա,  թեկուզ  հենց  այն,  թե  ինչու  տեղի  չունեցավ  արմագեդոնը  1999-ից  2000 թվականների  արանքում,  արի  այս  թեման  թողնենք, մարդիկ  իրականում  դեռ  այսպիսի  բաները  չեն  ընկալում  և  անհամբեր  արմագեդոնին  են  սպասում,  այ  երբ  էդ  սպասողները  կհամոզվեն  որ  իրականում  չի  լինելու   արմագեդոնը,  այդ  ժամանակ  նոր  կլսեն  թե  ինչն  էր  պատճառը  որ  չեղավ,  իսկ  հիմա  ընենց  իմաստուն  բանավեճ  կծավալեն  որ  «բերեգիս»   
Հետո  ամեն  բան  իր  ժամանակն  ունի   դու  դեռ  առիթներ  կունենաս  իմանալու  ողջ   ճշմարտությունը,  իսկ  հիմա  ճշմարտությունները  մարդկանց  համար  անհեթեթությունա  թվում: 
Լավ  եղիր՝  դու  դեռ  մարդկությանը  բան  ունես  ասելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սելավի,իսկ կգրես ժամանակագրությունը` մարդկության առաջինից հինգերորդ ռասաների անցմա՞ն.... Մովսեսի ժամանակ մարդկությունը 5-րդ ռասային էր անցնում՞  :Think:

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի,իսկ կգրես ժամանակագրությունը` մարդկության առաջինից հինգերորդ ռասաների անցմա՞ն.... Մովսեսի ժամանակ մարդկությունը 5-րդ ռասային էր անցնում՞


Չգիտեմ  Վահիկ  ջան,  միայն  գիտեմ  եթե  մարդկությանն էս  ասում ապա  ատլանտիդայի  քաղաքակրթությունը  վերջացավ  յոթերորդ  ռասայով,  և  ջրհեղեղից  հետո  մնացին  որոշ  չափով  ատլանտներ,  լեմուրականներ  և  արիացիներ,  հիմիկվա  ժամանակակից  մարդկությունը  պատկանումա  արիացիների  ռասային,  որոնք  ունեն  տրամաբանություն  և  մտածելու  ընդունակություն,  որոնք  չունեին  ատլանտները  և  լեմուրականները:
Եթե  այս  ձևով  հաշվենք  պիտի  ասենք  որ  Ադամից  մինչև  Եվա   որը  հսկայական  ժամանակաշրջանա,  որը  Աստվածաշնչում  նկարագրվածա  հեքիաթային  հասկանալի  պատկերներով    գոյություն  ունի  անցումային  շրջան,  և  դա  եղելա   առաջինից  անցում  երկրորդին, այսինքը ...  (այստեղ  չեմ  ուզում  մանրանալ  ում  հետաքրքիրա  նա  կգտնի  թե  ինչա  նշանակում  Ադամից  Եվա  անցումը)   հետո  Կայեն  Աբելի  պատմություննա  որը  արդեն  գիտակից  մարդու  նկարագրություննա  թե  ինչպեսա  մարդը  սկսում  զանազանել   տարբեր  հոգեհուզական  վիճակներ,  դա  էլ  լեմուրացիներն   են  և  այդպես  շարունակ  մինչև  արիացիներ   տրամաբանություն  և  մտածելու  ընդունակություն:  
Իսկ  Մովսեսով  ժամանակագրությանը  իմ  կարծիքով  չի  պատկանում  ոչ  մի  անցում:
Դա  անապատի  մեջ  շրջապտույտ  էր,  որպեսզի  իսրաելացի  ոչ  մի  ստրուկի  հոգեբանության  տեր  մարդ  չմտներ  երկիր: 
Այդ  ընթացքում  երկու  սերունդ  փոխվեց  անապատում   որոնք  չգիտեին  ինչ  բան  է  ստրուկ  լինելը:  Դրա  համար  էլ  Աստված  արգելեց  Մովսեսին  մտնել  երկիր,  քանի  որ  նա  տեսել  էր  եգիպտոսի  ստրկությունը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կբացատրե՞ս... էս անունները ո՞ր գրականությունից ես վերցրել... Վիշապին հեծած Կարմիր Կինը Հայտնության գրքից է, չէ՞: Բայց էնտեղ էսպիսի անուններ չկան, գուցե պարզապես անալոգնե՞ր են: Ինչ վերաբերում է քո բերած վիկի-պատճառաբանությանը, դա տեղին կլիներ, եթե խոսքը գնար միայն ուշադրության պակասի ու անսովոր ակտիվության մասին, բայց սա լրիվ այլ դեպք է:


Անունները վերցված են Ալեսետեր Կրոուլիի «Գիրք Ստերի» աշխատությունից, իանալի գործ է, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ:
Հենց միայն սահմանումը «էքստրասենսների» ու աուրայի «ինդիգո գույնի» մասին սթափ մտքով մարդուն պետք է նախազգուշացներ, որ ինչ-որ մեկի վառ երևակայության ու գրքի վաճառքի հետ կապված մարկետինգային հնարանքի հետ գործ ունեք:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## ihusik

Ինդիգո աուրայով ու այդ անվամբ կամ կրիստալ անվամբ դա չէ էականը, այլ որ նման երեխաներ ծնվում են ու դա փաստ է և ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցվում, որ այն ամենը, որ ասվել է պետք է նոր մարդկային ռասա գա ավելի զարգացած ու հոգևոր իրականություն է դառնում մեր օրերում և հետզհետե նրանք կշատատանան կազմելով մարդկության հիմնական մասը իսկ հետո և միայն նման հոգիներից կազմված կլինի մարդկությունը։ Բնականաբար սա տասնյակ գուցե հարյուր տարիներ ձգվի և միանգամից չի լինի։ Համենայն դեպս սա իմ կարծիքն է։

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Բնականաբար սա տասնյակ գուցե հարյուր տարիներ ձգվի և միանգամից չի լինի։ Համենայն դեպս սա իմ կարծիքն է։


ես էլ համաձայն եմ, որ 2012-ին 100% նման ծնունդները միֆ է... է, եթե էդքան շուտ պիտի բոլորը դառնան homos spiritus, էլ ինչի՞ համար է իրենց միսսիան, հենց ուղղակի կապրեն իրենք իրենցով ու պրծ  :Wink:  սա, իհարկե, երկա~ր տարիների հարց է, բայց կարծում եմ, մենք ինչ-որ բան էս գաղտնիքից կհասցնենք տեսնել ու հասկանալ  :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

> ես էլ համաձայն եմ, որ 2012-ին 100% նման ծնունդները միֆ է... է, եթե էդքան շուտ պիտի բոլորը դառնան homos spiritus, էլ ինչի՞ համար է իրենց միսսիան, հենց ուղղակի կապրեն իրենք իրենցով ու պրծ  սա, իհարկե, երկա~ր տարիների հարց է, բայց կարծում եմ, մենք ինչ-որ բան էս գաղտնիքից կհասցնենք տեսնել ու հասկանալ


Ամենակարևորը, կարծում եմ ներկայիս երիտասարդությունը պետք է մի պահ կանգ առնի ու հասկանա թե ու՞ր է գնում և ի՞նչ արժեքներ պետք է ընտրի իսկ որոնցից հրաժարվի որպեսզի այդպիսով նաև մեր ասած նոր սերնդի համար ճանապարհ բացի. չէ՞ որ նրանք են կյանք տալու այդ նոր սերնդին, իսկ պտուղը ծառից հեռու չի ընկնում։

----------


## Rhayader

Ճիշտն ասած ձեր նկարագրածը իմ նշած դիագնոզի, աուտիզմի վաղ ստադիայի ու իմբեցիլիզմի խառնուրդ էր:
Ես ինքս գրել-կարդալ սովորել եմ ինքնուրույն 4 տարեկանում, այն էլ երկու լեզվով, ստեղծագործում եմ՝ երաժշտությունը 5 տարեկանից, բանաստեղծությունները՝ 7 տարեկանից, ու նման էլի լիքը բաներ: Բայց հաստատ ձեր ինդիգոներից չեմ:

----------


## Լուսիանա

Սկզբից մինչև վերջ կարդացի. ինդիգո երեխաների մասին չէի լսել, բայց նենց տպավորություն էր, որ մեկը մանկությունս պատմում ա... :Smile:

----------

Սամվել (06.02.2009), Սելավի (06.02.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ճիշտն ասած ձեր նկարագրածը իմ նշած դիագնոզի, աուտիզմի վաղ ստադիայի ու իմբեցիլիզմի խառնուրդ էր:
> Ես ինքս գրել-կարդալ սովորել եմ ինքնուրույն 4 տարեկանում, այն էլ երկու լեզվով, ստեղծագործում եմ՝ երաժշտությունը 5 տարեկանից, բանաստեղծությունները՝ 7 տարեկանից, ու նման էլի լիքը բաներ: Բայց հաստատ ձեր ինդիգոներից չեմ:


Ուրեմն ես լրիվ ինդիգո եմ.  :Jpit:  ռուսերենի տառերը սովորել եմ մեկուկես տարեկանում (բայց ինքնուրույն չէ, հայրս է սովորեցրել խաղալիք տառերի միջոցով)։  :Blush:

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն ես լրիվ ինդիգո եմ.  ռուսերենի տառերը սովորել եմ մեկուկես տարեկանում (բայց ինքնուրույն չէ, հայրս է սովորեցրել խաղալիք տառերի միջոցով)։


Քո նկարագրածը ինդիգո երեխա լինելու հետ կապ չունի... Էս ինչ եղավ էս թեման. ինչքան լավ հատկանիշ կա, բոլորի անունը դարձավ ինդիգո:  :Think:

----------

Second Chance (29.06.2009)

----------


## ivy

Ընդհանրապես, ինդիգո երեխաները մի թեմա է, երեխաների բնածին խելքը`լրիվ այլ թեմա, թե ինչու են որպես ընդհանուր թեմա գնում, չեմ հասկանում: Ինդիգո էն երեխաներին են կոչում, ովքեր ունեն գերբնական հատկանիշներ` էքստրասենսոր, տելեպատիկ: Այդ երեխաները արտակարգ ինտուիցա ունեն, աննկարագրելի զգայական համակարգ: Նրանք դուրս են սովորական-ից, նորմա-ից: Նրանք մարդկանց նոր տիպ են:

Իսկ էս թեման շիլա-շփոթ է...

----------

Քամի (07.02.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ընդհանրապես, ինդիգո երեխաները մի թեմա է, երեխաների բնածին խելքը`լրիվ այլ թեմա, թե ինչու են որպես ընդհանուր թեմա գնում, չեմ հասկանում: 
> Իսկ էս թեման շիլա-շփոթ է...


Գիտեմ, բայց էս թեմայի վերնագիրն արդեն սխալ է, քանի որ մեջը համ «ինդիգո» բառը կա, համ «խելացի», այսինքն՝ հեղինակն, ըստ երևույթին, դրանք նույնացնում է։  :Think:  Ուրեմն եկեք մի հատ կողմնորոշվենք՝ խելացի, ընդունակ երեխաների՞ց պիտի խոսենք էս թեմայում, թե՞ ինդիգոներից։

----------

ivy (07.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Գիտեմ, բայց էս թեմայի վերնագիրն արդեն սխալ է, քանի որ մեջը համ «ինդիգո» բառը կա, համ «խելացի», այսինքն՝ հեղինակն, ըստ երևույթին, դրանք նույնացնում է։  Ուրեմն եկեք մի հատ կողմնորոշվենք՝ խելացի, ընդունակ երեխաների՞ց պիտի խոսենք էս թեմայում, թե՞ ինդիգոներից։


վերնագիրը վերջերս է խմբագրվել: սկզբնական տարբերակում "ինդիգո" չկար:

----------


## ivy

> վերնագիրը վերջերս է խմբագրվել: սկզբնական տարբերակում "ինդիգո" չկար:


Էս թեման երկու խնդիր ունի.

1. Ինդիգո երեխաները և երեխաների բնածին խելոք լինել չլինելու հարցերը իրար հետ կապ չունեն:
2. Շատ բաներ, ինչ այս թեմայում վերագրվում է Ինդիգո երեխաներին, իրականում Ինդիգո երեխաների հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Սելավի

Ամեն  բան    էլ  կապ  ունի:  
 Ինդիգոները  պարտադիր  չի  որ  բոլորը    լինեն   գերբնական  և  ունենան   էքստրասենսոր  տելեպատիկ  հատկանիշներ:  
Այս  հատկանիշները  միայն  ունեն  «վերջի» չորրորդ  խմբին  պատկանող  ինդիգոները,  որոնք    կոչվում  են  «*ինդիգոներ  որոնք  ապրում  են  բոլոր  տարածություններում»*   որոնք  գալիս  են   երկիր  մոլորակ   հստակ  ծրագրերով:  Իսկ  մնացած  խմբերին  պատկանող  ինդիգոները   բոլորը  անխնդիր  ունեն  անկարագրելի  զգայական  համակարգ  և   արտակարգ  ինտուիցիա: 
Այս  երեք  խմբերն  էլ  առանձին  առանձին  վերցրած   ունեն իրենց   կյանքի  ծրագրերը  և     նպատակները,  որի  մասին  իմանալու  են  2012  թվականին:

----------


## ihusik

Ճիշտն ասած ինդիգո երեխաների մասը թեմայի վերնագրում ես եմ ավելացրել, քանի որ թեման սկզբնական կոչվում էր «Երեխաները խելացի՞  են ծնվում» սակայն հիմնականում խոսվում էր ինդիգո երեխաների մասին ու այդ իսկ պատճառով ավելացրեցի վերնագրում որպես երկրորդ մաս՝ նախապես այստեղ հարցնելով թե դա այդպես ճիշտ կլինի՞ թե՞ ոչ ու ստացա դրական արձագանք։ Կարծում եմ շատ հաջող կարելի է այդ երկուսը միասին էլ քննարկել ու պարզել ասենք թե այս կամ այն հատկանիշները բնորոշ են ինդիգոների՞ն, թե՞ դրան սովորական երեխաների խելքի կամ այլ հատկությունների դրսևորումներ են։ Հետևաբար շատ հանգիստ կարող եք նշել բազմաթիվ հատկություններ, որոնք ձեր մանկության կամ ձեզ ծանոթ երեխաների մոտ եղել են կամ կան ու ինդիգո երեխաներից ավելի լավ տեղյակ մեր Ակումբականներն էլ կասեն, թե դրանք կապ ունե՞ն ինդիգոների հետ, թե՞ ոչ։ Խնդիր չեմ տեսնում։ :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (07.02.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Պարզապես մեր՝ այսպես կոչված «իքս» սերնդից, «կորած երեխաների» սերնդից հետո եկավ «լավ ծնողների երեխաների» սերունդը, որոնք իրենց ծնողներից դեսպոտիզմ չէին տեսնում: Դրա համար էլ ծնողների հետ առավել լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ են, առավել հակված են նրանց ընդօրինակել: Ինչի հետևանքում վաղ տարիքում դրսևորում են հասուն մարդու հատկանիշներ, ինչևէ, պրակտիկան ցույց է տալիս, որ դա իրականում ոչ թե նրանց զարգացման, այլ ուղղակի ընդօրինակման հետևանքն է, ու մի փոքր ստրեսային իրավիճակում ձեր այդ «ինդիգոները» դառնում են հասարակ երեխաներ:
Ինչևէ, թուլակամ ծնողներ ունենալով, նրանք վաղ տարիքից սովորում են շրջապաող մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ու դերասանության արվեստները:
Ամեն ինչ շատ բացատրություններ ունի, բայց «ինդիգո աուրաների» մասին խոսելն, իմ կարծիքով, տարրական միամտություն է:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## Սելավի

Եվս  մեկ  հրաշալի  փաստ,  որը  վերջերս  հայտնաբերել  են  Ամերիկայի  բժիշկները  և  ապշել  են  այդ  փաստից:
Պարզվումա  Ինդիգոները  ոչ  մի  տեսակի  մահացու  վիրուսով  չեն  վարակվում:
Ինչպե՞ս  են  բժիշկները  իմացել  այս  փաստի  մասին:
Մի  երեխայա  ծնվում  որը  արդեն  ծնողներից  վարակվածա  լինում  սպիդի  վիրուսով:
Ամեն  վեց  ամիսը  մեկ  այս  երեխային  ստուգման  են  ենթարկում,  երբ  երեխան  դառնումա  հինգ  տարեկան  բժիշկները  հերթական  ստուգման  ժամանակ  հայտնաբերում  են  որ  երեխան  լիարժեք  առողջա:
Սկսում  են  իրենց  փորձարկումները,  որպեսզի  պարզեն  թե  ինչպես  երեխան  առողջացավ:  
Ստուգումները  ոչ  մի արդյունք  չեն  տալիս:
Գնալով  այդ  հանելուկի  հետևից,    երեխայից  վերցրած  արյան  մեջ  ներարկում  են  3000 անգամ  ավելացրած  սպիդի  բարձր  դոզա,  և  կրկին  ապշում  են:  
Պարզվումա  այդ  երեխայի  արյունը  հաշված  րոպեներում  վերացնումա  այդ  վիրուսին,  հետո   ներարկում  են  տարբեր  տեսակի  մահացու  բարձր  դոզայով  վիրուսներ  և  ականատես  են  լինում  նույն  պատկերին:
Ստուգում  են  երեխայի  ԴՆԹ-ն  և  պարզում  որ  նրա  ԴՆԹ-ն  տարբերվումա  սովորական  մարդկանց  ԴՆԹ-ից  և  համապատասխանումա  այն  երեխաների  ԴՆԹ-ի  տեսակին  որոնց  արդեն  անվանում  են  Ինդիգոներ:
Ապա  մոտ  հազար  Ինդիգոների  շրջանում  սկսում  են  իրենց  փորձարկումը  և  կրկին  բարձր  դոզայով  տարբեր  վիրուսներ  են  ներարկում  և  կրկին  այդ  բոլոր  երեխաների  արյունը  վերացնումա  այդ  վիրուսներին:
Բժշկությունը   էլ  ավելի  զարմացավ  երբ  պարզեց՝  որ,  նույն  այդ  երեխաները  գտնվելով  սպիդով  հիվանդ  մարդկանց  շրջապատում,  առանց  որևէ  միջամտության  այդ  մարդիկ  ևս   բուժվում  են:
Այս  ֆենոմենի  բացատրությունը  դեռ  ոչ  մի  գիտնական  չի  կարողանում  բացատրել:

  Հ.Գ.  Սակայն  եթե  այդ  նույն  գիտնակաները  ականջալուր  լինեին  դեռ  1993  թվականին  Կռայոնի  տված  ինֆորմացիային,  որտեղ  խոսում  էր  նաև      այդ  երեխաների  մասին,  չեին  զարմանա,  սակայն  նրանք  ոչ  մի  կերպ  անգամ  չեին  հավատում  որ  այդպիսի  երեխաներ  են  աշխարհ   գալու,  ուր  մնաց  հավատաին  որ  նրանք  փոխելու  են   երկիր  մոլորակի  կերպը,  որպիսզի    մարդկությունը  պատրաստ  լինի  ընդունելու  այն  էներգիան,  որը  երկիր  մոլորակ  է     գալու  նոր  հազարամյակում   2012 թվականից  սկսված:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Գնալով  այդ  հանելուկի  հետևից,    երեխայից  վերցրած  արյան  մեջ  ներարկում  են  3000 անգամ  ավելացրած  սպիդի  բարձր  դոզա,  և  կրկին  ապշում  են:  
> Պարզվումա  այդ  երեխայի  արյունը  հաշված  րոպեներում  վերացնումա  այդ  վիրուսին,  հետո   ներարկում  են  տարբեր  տեսակի  մահացու  բարձր  դոզայով  վիրուսներ  և  ականատես  են  լինում  նույն  պատկերին:


Այսինքն 3000 անգամ բարձր սպիդի դոզա? :Shok:  Բա որ մեռներ :Xeloq:

----------


## Քամի

> Այսինքն 3000 անգամ բարձր սպիդի դոզա? Բա որ մեռներ





> *երեխայից վերցրած* արյան մեջ ներարկում են 3000 անգամ ավելացրած սպիդի բարձր դոզա,


...

----------

Yellow Raven (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես մի բան եմ զգում, որ սա գլուխհարդուկոցի է: Գիտես ինչի՞: Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես հազար Երեխայի վրա այդպիսի խիստ կասկածելի ելքով փորձեր անեն, որ սխալվելու դեպքում անհապաղ մահի ա բերում: Ես շատ կասկածում եմ այս ինֆորմացիայի ճշտության վրա, Բժշկության մեջ նման պրակտիկայի մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ լսել, որ լիովին առողջ մարդու, էն էլ երեխաների վրա այսպիսի սարսափելի փորձեր անեն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եվս  մեկ  հրաշալի  փաստ,  որը  վերջերս  հայտնաբերել  են  Ամերիկայի  բժիշկները  և  ապշել  են  այդ  փաստից:
> Պարզվումա  Ինդիգոները  ոչ  մի  տեսակի  մահացու  վիրուսով  չեն  վարակվում:
> Ինչպե՞ս  են  բժիշկները  իմացել  այս  փաստի  մասին:
> Մի  երեխայա  ծնվում  որը  արդեն  ծնողներից  վարակվածա  լինում  սպիդի  վիրուսով:
> Ամեն  վեց  ամիսը  մեկ  այս  երեխային  ստուգման  են  ենթարկում,  երբ  երեխան  դառնումա  հինգ  տարեկան  բժիշկները  հերթական  ստուգման  ժամանակ  հայտնաբերում  են  որ  երեխան  լիարժեք  առողջա:
> Սկսում  են  իրենց  փորձարկումները,  որպեսզի  պարզեն  թե  ինչպես  երեխան  առողջացավ:  
> Ստուգումները  ոչ  մի արդյունք  չեն  տալիս:
> Գնալով  այդ  հանելուկի  հետևից,    երեխայից  վերցրած  արյան  մեջ  ներարկում  են  3000 անգամ  ավելացրած  սպիդի  բարձր  դոզա,  և  կրկին  ապշում  են:  
> Պարզվումա  այդ  երեխայի  արյունը  հաշված  րոպեներում  վերացնումա  այդ  վիրուսին,  հետո   ներարկում  են  տարբեր  տեսակի  մահացու  բարձր  դոզայով  վիրուսներ  և  ականատես  են  լինում  նույն  պատկերին:
> ...


Չեմ հավատում :Smile:  Ավելին, կասեմ՝ սուտ է: Երեխայի կյանքը նման վտանգի ենթարկող փորձից հետո բժիշկները միանշանակորեն կկորցնեին իրենց լիոցենզիան, որովհետև խախտել են Հիպոկրատի երդումը:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես մի բան եմ զգում, որ սա գլուխհարդուկոցի է: Գիտես ինչի՞: Դու պատկերացնու՞մ ես հազար Երեխայի վրա այդպիսի խիստ կասկածելի ելքով փորձեր անեն, որ սխալվելու դեպքում անհապաղ մահի ա բերում: Ես շատ կասկածում եմ այս ինֆորմացիայի ճշտության վրա, Բժշկության մեջ նման պրակտիկայի մասին ընդհանրապես չեմ լսել, որ լիովին առողջ մարդու, էն էլ երեխաների վրա այսպիսի սարսափելի փորձեր անեն:





> Չեմ հավատում Ավելին, կասեմ՝ սուտ է: Երեխայի կյանքը նման վտանգի ենթարկող փորձից հետո բժիշկները միանշանակորեն կկորցնեին իրենց լիոցենզիան, որովհետև խախտել են Հիպոկրատի երդումը:


Տեղադրված ինֆորմացիայի սուտ կամ ճիշտ լինելու վերաբերյալ կարծիք չեմ ուզում հայտնել, բայց ինչպես արդեն Քամին ընդգծեց. տեքստում ասվում է, որ երեխայից *վերցված*  արյան վրա են փորձեր արել, այլ ոչ թե հենց երեխային են ներարկել վիրուսները։ Այսինքն՝ երեխայի կյանքը վտանգելու հարց ընդհանրապես չկա։

----------

Elmo (30.03.2009), Քամի (30.03.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Ուրեմն գրողը գիտաֆանտաստիկ ֆիլմեր շատ է նայել, քանի որ վիրուսի նկատմամբ փորձը իրականում կարելի է կայացած համարել միայն կենդանի օրգանիզմին վիրուսը ներարկելու դեպքում: Սովորական դեպքում արյան մեջ լիմֆոցիտներ չկան, դրանք արտադրվում են լիմֆային հանգույցներում վարակի փոխանցումից անմիջապես հետո: Իսկ հենց դրանք են, որ ապահովում են իմունիտետի առկայությունը:
Միայն ֆիմերում է, որ բժիշկը մանրադիտակով նայում է, թե ինչպես են արյան բոբո բջիջներն ուտում վիրուսներին:
Մասնավորապես նշեմ, որ լեյկոցիտները, որոնք նորմալ իրավիճակում առկա են արյան մեջ, պայքարում են միայն բջջային կառուցվածքով օժտված միկրոօրգանիզմների ու օրգանիզմ մտած թունավոր նյութերի դեմ: Իսկ ՁԻԱՀ-ը տարածում է ՄԻԱՎ-ի վիրուսը, որը իրականում թաղանթի մեջ գտմվող ԴՆԹ-ի պարույր է: ՁԻԱՀ-ի դեպքում այդ թաղանթը սինթետիկ է, ունի պոլիմերային կառուցվածք ու հուսալիորեն պաշտպանում է այն հակաբիոտիկների, հիմքերի, թթուների այլ նյութերի ազդեցությունից: Ահա թե ինչն է այդքան բարդացնում ՁԻԱՀ-ի բուժումը:

Համ էլ, ի՞նչ է նշանակում «3000 անգամ ավելացրած սպիդի բարձր դոզա»: Սա անգրագետ հայտարարություն է, ներեցեք իհարկե:

Ինչ ասեմ, սպասեք ձեր 2012 թվականին: Ես 2000 թվականին ծիծաղում էի մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր աշխարհի վերջին էին սպասում:

Սելավի, փոքրիկ հարց: Կարո՞ղ է դու տեոսոֆ ես: Եթե այո, էլ ավելորդ ժամանակ չեմ ծախսի:

----------

Annushka (30.03.2009), Freeman (13.07.2010), Ներսես_AM (30.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Սելավի, փոքրիկ հարց: Կարո՞ղ է դու տեոսոֆ ես: Եթե այո, էլ ավելորդ ժամանակ չեմ ծախսի:


Զարմանալի չլինի, բայց իմ մոտ էլ էդ միտքը ծագեց  :Blush: : Ու ընդհանրապես, թեմայում տեոսոֆիայի մթնոլորտ ա տիրում:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.03.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> Բժշկությունը էլ ավելի զարմացավ երբ պարզեց՝ որ, նույն այդ երեխաները գտնվելով սպիդով հիվանդ մարդկանց շրջապատում, առանց որևէ միջամտության այդ մարդիկ ևս բուժվում են:
> Այս ֆենոմենի բացատրությունը դեռ ոչ մի գիտնական չի կարողանում բացատրել:


Անկեղծ ասած՝ այնքան էլ հավատալու չէ, քանի որ եթե նման բան լիներ, ապա մարդկությունը այլևս չէր սարսափի ՁԻԱՀ-ից, և բազմաթիվ հարուստ և ճանաչված մարդկանցից մի քանիսը գոնե կբուժվեին այդ երեխաների օգնությամբ: Իսկ փաստեր կա՞ն արդյոք նման դեպքերի մասին, կոնկրետ փաստեր.. այլապես ստացվում է կատարյալ առասպել ......

----------


## Second Chance

> Անկեղծ ասած՝ այնքան էլ հավատալու չէ, քանի որ եթե նման բան լիներ, ապա մարդկությունը այլևս չեր սարսափի ՁԻԱՀ-ից, և բազմաթիվ հարուստ և ճանաչված մարդկանցից մի քանիսը գոնե կբուժվեին այդ երեխաների օգնությամբ: Իսկ փաստեր կա՞ն արդյոք նման դեպքերի մասին, կոնկրետ փաստեր.. այլապես ստացվում է կատարյալ առասպել ......


Ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում: Իսկ  հետաքրքիր է, թե դրանք ինչ ժամանակի հետազոտություններ են և կոնկրետ ինչ բժշիկների ու գիտնականների կողմից են արվում:  Փաստորեն դուրս է գալիս, որ գտնվել է Ձիահի բուժման դեղատոմսը :Think: : 
Կարելի է դա ճշտել. ակումբում կան մարդիկ ովքեր ճանաչում են սպիդով հիվանդների, դե Սելավին էլ լիքը ինդիգոների է ճանաչում ուրեմն կարելի է հանդիպում կազմակերպել ու փրկել այդ մարդկանց կյանքը:

----------

Annushka (30.03.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Տեղադրված ինֆորմացիայի սուտ կամ ճիշտ լինելու վերաբերյալ կարծիք չեմ ուզում հայտնել, բայց ինչպես արդեն Քամին ընդգծեց. տեքստում ասվում է, որ երեխայից *վերցված*  արյան վրա են փորձեր արել, այլ ոչ թե հենց երեխային են ներարկել վիրուսները։ Այսինքն՝ երեխայի կյանքը վտանգելու հարց ընդհանրապես չկա։


Արշակ առավելևս եթե վերցված արյան վրա են ստուգել: Իմ ունեցած գիտելիքներով բժշկության մեջ այդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի անել: Քանզի արյան մեջ հակամարմիններ մշտապես չկան, համենայն դպես այն քանակությամբ որ պայքարեն «3000» դոզաներ(  :LOL:  ) դեմ: Արտադրվում են ըստ անհրաժեշտության

----------


## Արշակ

> Արշակ առավելևս եթե վերցված արյան վրա են ստուգել: Իմ ունեցած գիտելիքներով բժշկության մեջ այդպիսի բան հնարավոր չի անել: Քանզի արյան մեջ հակամարմիններ մշտապես չկան, համենայն դպես այն քանակությամբ որ պայքարեն «3000» դոզաներ(  ) դեմ: Արտադրվում են ըստ անհրաժեշտության


Ներս ջան, հոդվածը ես չեմ դրել ու նշեցի էլ, որ ճիշտ–սխալ լինելու մասին մեկնաբանել չեմ ուզում։ Իմ ասածը կոնկրետ երեխաների կյանքին վտանգ սպառնալու մասին էր. ընդամենը ասեցի, որ ըստ էդ տեքստի, երեխաներին չեն ներարկել վիրուսներ, ինչպես դուք էիք հասկացել։ Էդքան բան։ :Smile:  
Ու մեր մեջ ասած էս գրածդ դատողությունների մեջ էլ տրամաբանական սխալ կա։ Նաև Rhayader–ի գրածի մեջ։
Բայց արի էսքանով թեմայից թռնեմ, հա՞։ :Smile:  Հեչ հավես չունեմ անկապ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելու։ Որովհետև ինչպես «ինդիգո երեխաներ» ձևակերպումն իր 2012 թվով, էնպես էլ ձեր «քննադատությունը» նյարդերիս վրա ազդում են։ :Tongue: 
Ներող եղեք։  :Hi:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Կարդացի, բայց իմ ասածը ինչով էր հակասում Ռայադերի գրածին:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արշակ

> Կարդացի, բայց իմ ասածը ինչով էր հակասում Ռայադերի գրածին:


  :LOL:  Ներս, հլը գրածս մի անգամ էլ կարդա։ Ես տենց բա՞ն եմ ասել, թե քո գրածը հակասում էր Ռայադերի գրածին։  :Shok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներս, հլը գրածս մի անգամ էլ կարդա։ Ես տենց բա՞ն եմ ասել, թե քո գրածը հակասում էր Ռայադերի գրածին։





> Ու մեր մեջ ասած էս գրածդ դատողությունների մեջ էլ տրամաբանական սխալ կա։ Նաև Rhayader–ի գրածի մեջ։


էս նախադասությունը թարգմանի էլի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Արշակ

> էս նախադասությունը թարգմանի էլի


Մի բան գիտեի էլի, որ հեռու էի մնում քննարկմանը մասնակցելուց  :Tongue:  :Jpit: 

_«Ու մեր մեջ ասած էս գրածդ դատողությունների մեջ էլ տրամաբանական սխալ կա։ Նաև Rhayader–ի գրածի մեջ <տրամաբանական սխալ կա>։»_
Սենց հասկանալի՞ է։
Այսինքն՝ կարծում եմ, որ քո գրած դատողությունների մեջ տրամաբանական սխալ կա (Սելավիի գրածը քննադատելիս)։ Նմանապես տրամաբանական սխալ կա նաև Rhayader–ի դատողությունների մեջ (Մենակ չհարցնես էլի՝ ի՞նչ սխալ)։
Ու ես ոչ մի բան չեմ ասել քո ու Rhayader–ի գրածների իրար հակասելու մասին։ Հակասություն չեմ էլ տեսնում։ Դու ու Rhayader–ն ընդհանուր առմամբ նույն բանն եք գրել։

----------


## Սելավի

Ամենևին  չէի  ցանկանա  անրադառնալ  այն  փաստին,  որ  մարդը  բացարձակ  անտեղյակ  լինելով  որոշ  բաներից,  այսինքը  ժամացույցին  նայելուց  նա  միայն  սլաքներնա  տեսնում,  բայց  ընդհանրապես  գաղափար  չունի,  որ  այդ  սլաքներին  աշխատացնումա  մի  ամբողջ  բարդ  մեխանիզմ,  ու  այդ  տրամաբանությամբ  հնչեղ  խոսքերով  ձևակերպել  սուտ  է,  կամ  նման  արտահայտություն:  Մեղմ  ասած  այս  փաստը  չի  խոսում  խելացի  և  ուշիմ  մտածող  մարդու  ինտելեկտից:
 Ինչևէ՝  չեմ  ուզում  համապատասխան  աֆորիզմների  տարափ  գրեմ  այստեղ,  որ  այդ  կերպ  մտածող  մարդիկ  հասկանան  թե  իրենց  որ  հոգեվիճակից  է,  որ  առանց  վերլուծելու,  թեկուզ  առաջի  հայացքից  ֆանտաստիկ  թվացող  փաստը  շտապում  են     մերժել,  կատեգիրիկ  ժխտել,  մի  գուցե   հեղինակը  ավելի  ծանրակշիռ  փաստեր  ունի  ներկայացնելու  քան  հասցնում  էք   մերժել:  ՄԻ  ՇՏԱՊԵՔ:

Այսքանը  իմիջիայլոց:

Հիմա  խոսենք  փաստերով:  
Ժխտողներին  մի  անգամից  ասեմ,  որ  դուք  ոչ  թե  նվաստիս  խոսքերն   եք  ժխտում,  « քանզի  այդպես  հեշտ  կլիներ  ձեզ»   այլ  Ամերիկայի    գիտությունների,  հարյուրավոր  գիտնականների  կողմից  լիազորված,   Կալիֆորնիա  նահանգի,  Բեոկլինի  ինստիտուտի  բազմավաստակ,  մեծանուն,   հրաշալի    գիտնականի,  այդ  ասպարեզում,    եռեսուն  տարվա  հետազոտությունների, աշխատությունների   արդյունքներն  եք  մերժում:
Այն  գիտնականի՝  որը   Ամերիկայի  մի  մեծ  խումբ  գիտնակաների    կողմից  լիազորված  էր  հանդես  գալ  Ռուսաստանում,  մեծանուն  ռուս  գիտնակաների  առաջ,   և  լեկցիայով  ներկայացներ    ռուս   կոլեգաներին,  իրենց  հայտնագործություննեը,  որպեսզի  աշխատեն  միասին  և  գտնեն  կատարվող  առեղծվածների  պատճառը:
 Ինչու՞  էր  հենց  այդ  մեծանուն   գիտնականին  տրված  այդ  պատիվը,  որովհետև  նա  արդեն  տաս  տարի  է  աշխատում  է  տարբեր  ասպարեզի  գիտնականների  հայտնագործություննեը  կորդինացնելով,  այսինքը  բոլոր  հայտնագործությունները   հավաքում  է  մի  «արկղի»  մեջ,  որովհետև  նա  համոզված  է  որ  այս  վերջի  տարիներում  ցանկացած    կատարվող   առեղծված   իրար  հետ  կապված  է  և  պետք  չէ  դրանք  իրարից  զատել,  այլ  հակառակը  պիտի  կցեն  իրար,  որպեսզի  կարողանան  կարդալ,  հասկանալ  կատարվելիքը: 

Ստորև  ուզում  եմ  այդ  կոնֆերանսի  երրորդ  հատվածի  աուդիո  տարբերակը  տեղադրել,  որտեղ  էլ  խոսվել  է  սպիդի  և  ինդիգոների  մասին,  չնայած  այս  հատվածի  սկզբից  խոսվում  է  նաև    ջրերի  մասին  որը  նույն  պես  շատ  հետաքրքիր  է:
Իսկ  եթե  հետագայում  կարիք  կլինի  կտեղադրեմ  նաև  առաջի  երկու  մասերի  աուդիո  սղագրությունը,  որը  նույն  պես  շատ  հետաքրքիր  է  և  խոսվում  է  ոչ  պակաս  « ֆանտաստիկ»  երևույթների  մասին:
http://www.e-puzzle.ru/getfile.php?f...mega - 2-2.mp3


Թանկագին  ընդիմախոսներ,  ես  հարգում  եմ  ձեր  կարծիքը,  ինչքան  էլ  դա  կտրուկ  ձևակերպված  լինի,  սակայն  այս  անգամ  թույլ  տվեք    այս  գիտնականի՝  փաստերի  վրա  հիմնված  ձևակերպումը    ընդունել,  չեք  նեղանա  չէ՞ :Smile:  չնայած    ես  գիտեմ  որ  դուք  շատ  խելացի  եք  և  ամեն  ասպարեզից  ունեք  հրաշալի  գիտելիքներ:


Թանկագին   Rhayader ջան   կարծեմ  դու՝   էս  էլ  որերորդ  անգամ  էս  ինձ  կապում  ինչ  որ  արտասովոր  բառեր  ունեցող,  չգիտեմ  աղանդ  ասեմ,  ինչ  որ  ճուղ  ասեմ,  այ  այդ  տիպի  բաների  հետ:
Հատուկ  քեզ  համար  նորից  նշեմ,  ես  ոչ  մի  տեսակի  խմբավորման  անդամ  չեմ,  և  անգամ  ցանկություն  չունեմ  անդամակցելու   ոչ  մի  տեսակի  խմբերի,  լինեն  դրանք    հոգևոր,  գիտական  թե  հրապուրական:

----------

VisTolog (08.08.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ամենևին  չէի  ցանկանա  անրադառնալ  այն  փաստին,  որ  մարդը  բացարձակ  անտեղյակ  լինելով  որոշ  բաներից,  այսինքը  ժամացույցին  նայելուց  նա  միայն  սլաքներնա  տեսնում,  բայց  ընդհանրապես  գաղափար  չունի,  որ  այդ  սլաքներին  աշխատացնումա  մի  ամբողջ  բարդ  մեխանիզմ,  ու  այդ  տրամաբանությամբ  հնչեղ  խոսքերով  ձևակերպել  սուտ  է,  կամ  նման  արտահայտություն:  Մեղմ  ասած  այս  փաստը  չի  խոսում  խելացի  և  ուշիմ  մտածող  մարդու  ինտելեկտից:


Ուուու, էս մեկը լավն էր, փաստորեն մենք, հիմար անարժաններս, համարձակվում ենք տրամաբանել այնպիսի բաների մասին, ինչպիսիք մեզ հասու չեն:



> Ժխտողներին  մի  անգամից  ասեմ,  որ  դուք  ոչ  թե  նվաստիս  խոսքերն   եք  ժխտում...


Վանականի ականջը քաշի, լրիվ իրա ոճով էր:



> Թանկագին   Rhayader ջան   կարծեմ  դու՝   էս  էլ  որերորդ  անգամ  էս  ինձ  կապում  ինչ  որ  արտասովոր  բառեր  ունեցող,  չգիտեմ  աղանդ  ասեմ,  ինչ  որ  ճուղ  ասեմ,  այ  այդ  տիպի  բաների  հետ:
> Հատուկ  քեզ  համար  նորից  նշեմ,  ես  ոչ  մի  տեսակի  խմբավորման  անդամ  չեմ,  և  անգամ  ցանկություն  չունեմ  անդամակցելու   ոչ  մի  տեսակի  խմբերի,  լինեն  դրանք    հոգևոր,  գիտական  թե  հրապուրական:


Երբ մեկը սկսում է իրականությունից այսքան հեռու թեմաներ քաշել «հենց այնպե՜ս, ազա՜տ», դրանք հիմնավորել եսիմինչ ձևերով, ու դրանցից մեկի լրիվ ռացիոնալ հերքում լսելուց հետո կատարում է «օ դուք, մահկանացուներ» պարունակության գրառում, միանգամից ենթադրում ես նրա կապը Ե. Պ. Բլավացկայայի ու նման հույժ զվարճալի բաների հետ: :Tongue: 
Ի միջի այլոց, անձամբ քեզ ես ոչ մի խմբի հետ չեմ կապել, ես Վանականին եմ հարցրել՝ հո խարիզմատների շարժումից չե՞ս (աչքիս սկսում ենք փոքրիկ բան հասկանալ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  երևի մի բան կա, հա՞):

----------


## Սելավի

> Ուուու, էս մեկը լավն էր, փաստորեն մենք, հիմար անարժաններս, համարձակվում ենք տրամաբանել այնպիսի բաների մասին, ինչպիսիք մեզ հասու չեն:
> 
> Վանականի ականջը քաշի, լրիվ իրա ոճով էր:
> 
> Երբ մեկը սկսում է իրականությունից այսքան հեռու թեմաներ քաշել «հենց այնպե՜ս, ազա՜տ», դրանք հիմնավորել եսիմինչ ձևերով, ու դրանցից մեկի լրիվ ռացիոնալ հերքում լսելուց հետո կատարում է «օ դուք, մահկանացուներ» պարունակության գրառում, միանգամից ենթադրում ես նրա կապը Ե. Պ. Բլավացկայայի ու նման հույժ զվարճալի բաների հետ:
> Ի միջի այլոց, անձամբ քեզ ես ոչ մի խմբի հետ չեմ կապել, ես Վանականին եմ հարցրել՝ հո խարիզմատների շարժումից չե՞ս (աչքիս սկսում ենք փոքրիկ բան հասկանալ երևի մի բան կա, հա՞):


Rhayader  Գիտես,  մենք  խոսում  էինք  ըստ  երևույթի:  
Դու  այստեղ  գրեցիր,  թե  իբր   անհնար  է  սպիդի  վիրուսը  ներարկել  արյան  մեջ  և  անգամ  զարմացար,  թե  իբր  շատ  անգրագետ  ձևակերպում  է  որ  3000  անգամ  բարձր  սպիդի   դոզա՝  հասկացողություն  կա,  Ճիշտա՞:  
Ես   այստեղ  դրեցի   այդ   գիտնականի  ելույթը  այդ  թեմայով,  հիմա  չգիտեմ  դու  լսել  էս  թե  ոչ,  սակայն  կուզենաի  որ  լսելուց  հետո  շարունակենք  զրույցը, որ  դու  ինքդ  համոզվես  քո  ձևակերպած  նախադասության  անգրագետություն  մեջ, բայց  աչքիս  դու  չէս  էլ  ուզում  լսել,  քանզի  հլը  քո  մեջ  էն  կարծիքին  էս,  թե  իբր  «ռացիոնալ»  հերքում  էս  տվել:    
Թե  չէ  ստացվումա  տարբեր  ասպարեզներից  հույժ  կարևոր  տերմիններ  էս  լսում,  ու  տարբեր  ձևակերպումներով,  զետեղում  էս  էդ  քո  լսած  տերմինները  նախադասությանդ  մեջ,  ու  իբր  խելոքի  տպավորություն  էս  թողնում,  հլը  մի  հատ  էլ  հեգնանքով  ասում  էս,  «աչքիդ  փոքրիկ  բաներ  էս  հասկանում»  
Այստեղ  տրամաբանելու  բան  չկա,   այստղ  համապատասխան  գիտնակաները   վաղուց   արդեն   տրամաբանել  ու  ապացուցել  են,  քեզանից  էլ  հասնումա  կարդաս,  կամ  լսես   ու  իմանաս,  եթե  ցանկություն  ունես,  ոչ  թե  քո  իմացած     իրականության՝   պատկերացումները  ինձ  մատուցես:   
Իրականության  մասին  մեր  պատկերացումները  իրարից  շատ  հեռու  են  առայժմ:
  Ասում  էս  իրավունք  չունենք  տրամաբանենք,  տրամաբանի  ինչքան  ուզում  էս,  բայց  տպավորություն  մի  թող,  թե  իբր  հաստատ  գիտես  ու  պնդում  էս:
Քո  գրած  այն  հատվածը  լեյկոցիտների  « տրամաբանությունը*դ*»  այնքան  վստահ ու  վերջնական  էր,  որ  կարդացողը  կմտածեր  թե  այդ  ասպարեզի  գիտուն  մարդա  գրողը,  այնինչ  պարզ  երևում  էր  որ  ընդհամենը  համապատասխան  բառն  էս  տեղադրել  այդտեղ  ու  գլուխկոտրուկի  նման  շիլա  էս  գրել: 
Ես  գիտեի  որ  հիմա  մոդան  խելոքի  դիմակ  հագնելնա,  բայց  որ  էս  աստիճանի  էս,  էդ  դիմակիդ  տակ  «թվում»  այ  դա  չգիտեի:
Գերադասելիյա  լինես,  ոչ  թե  թվաս:

----------


## Rhayader

Մի բարկացի, չնայած դա ինձ խիստ հաճելի է :Smile:  Ինքդ քեզ էլ ես վնասում, բանավեճիդ էլ: Ճիշտն ասած, ես եթե նպատակ ունենաի պարզապես հաղթել բանավեճում, ապա ցանկացած ժյուրի հիմա քեզ պարտված կհամարեր: Որովհետև դու անհատականությունների ես անցնում ու խախտում էթիկան:
Ինչևէ, իմ նպատակը ճշմարտությունն է: Իսկ թեման այնպիսին չի, որ ես միանշանակորեն պնդեմ նրա ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելը: Բայց, սխալի բախվելիս, ես նշում եմ այն ու պատճառաբանում, թե ինչու է այն սխալ:
Բացի դրանից, ինչպես ասում են, խնդրում եմ շերիֆին ստուգել Սելավիին այն դեպքի համար, եթե նա Վանականն է: Իմ մոտ արդեն կասկածներ են առաջանում:



> Rhayader  Գիտես,  մենք  խոսում  էինք  ըստ  երևույթի:  
> Դու  այստեղ  գրեցիր,  թե  իբր   անհնար  է  սպիդի  վիրուսը  ներարկել  արյան  մեջ  և  անգամ  զարմացար,  թե  իբր  շատ  անգրագետ  ձևակերպում  է  որ  3000  անգամ  բարձր  սպիդի   դոզա՝  հասկացողություն  կա,  Ճիշտա՞:


Շարունակում եմ պնդել: Դոզան լինում է սովորաբար նյութերի-ինֆորմացիայի-ռադիացիայի վերաբերյալ: Միկրոօրգանիզմների նկատմամբ առաջին անգամ եմ լսւմ, որ կիրառվի:



> Ես   այստեղ  դրեցի   այդ   գիտնականի  ելույթը  այդ  թեմայով,  հիմա  չգիտեմ  դու  լսել  էս  թե  ոչ,  սակայն  կուզենաի  որ  լսելուց  հետո  շարունակենք  զրույցը, որ  դու  ինքդ  համոզվես  քո  ձևակերպած  նախադասության  անգրագետություն  մեջ, բայց  աչքիս  դու  չէս  էլ  ուզում  լսել,  քանզի  հլը  քո  մեջ  էն  կարծիքին  էս,  թե  իբր  «ռացիոնալ»  հերքում  էս  տվել:


Ես չեմ ուզում լսել, որովհետև դայլափից դա ինքնասպանություն է: Իսկ իմ ձևակերպած նախադասությունները սովորաբար բավականին գրագետ են, որովհետև ես նախընտրում եմ չխոսել նրանից, ինչից չեմ հասկանում:



> Թե  չէ  ստացվումա  տարբեր  ասպարեզներից  հույժ  կարևոր  տերմիններ  էս  լսում,  ու  տարբեր  ձևակերպումներով,  զետեղում  էս  էդ  քո  լսած  տերմինները  նախադասությանդ  մեջ,  ու  իբր  խելոքի  տպավորություն  էս  թողնում,  հլը  մի  հատ  էլ  հեգնանքով  ասում  էս,  «աչքիդ  փոքրիկ  բաներ  էս  հասկանում»


Ես ոչ թե այստեղից-այնտեղից տերմիններ եմ լսում, այլ կարդում եմ համապատասխան գիտական գրականություն՝ հաստատված, ճշտված ու անաչառ: Անհոգ եղիր՝ ես նպատակ չունեմ խելոք երևալ: Դրա կարիքը չկա: Ես նախընտրում եմ *խելոք լինել:*



> Այստեղ  տրամաբանելու  բան  չկա,   այստղ  համապատասխան  գիտնակաները   վաղուց   արդեն   տրամաբանել  ու  ապացուցել  են,  քեզանից  էլ  հասնումա  կարդաս,  կամ  լսես   ու  իմանաս,  եթե  ցանկություն  ունես,  ոչ  թե  քո  իմացած     իրականության՝   պատկերացումները  ինձ  մատուցես:


Համապատասխան գիտնականների գիտնական լինելը, գիտական մակարդակը միայն գրածով կամ այլ բանով չեմ կարող ընդունել: Ավելի համոզիչ բան է պետք: Հետո, եթե մեկը գիտնական է կամ մի ուրիշ բան, չի նշանակում, որ ես պետք է նրա ասածը կուրորեն ընդունեմ: Ցանկացած բան ենթակա է տրամաբանության: Էյնշտեյնը եթե տրամաբանական կերպով չապացուցեր հարաբերականության տեսությունը, ոչ ոք այն չէր ընդունի միայն նրա համար, որ Էյնշտեյնը գիտնական է:



> Իրականության  մասին  մեր  պատկերացումները  իրարից  շատ  հեռու  են  առայժմ:
>   Ասում  էս  իրավունք  չունենք  տրամաբանենք,  տրամաբանի  ինչքան  ուզում  էս,  բայց  տպավորություն  մի  թող,  թե  իբր  հաստատ  գիտես  ու  պնդում  էս:
> Քո  գրած  այն  հատվածը  լեյկոցիտների  « տրամաբանությունը*դ*»  այնքան  վստահ ու  վերջնական  էր,  որ  կարդացողը  կմտածեր  թե  այդ  ասպարեզի  գիտուն  մարդա  գրողը,  այնինչ  պարզ  երևում  էր  որ  ընդհամենը  համապատասխան  բառն  էս  տեղադրել  այդտեղ  ու  գլուխկոտրուկի  նման  շիլա  էս  գրել: 
> Ես  գիտեի  որ  հիմա  մոդան  խելոքի  դիմակ  հագնելնա,  բայց  որ  էս  աստիճանի  էս,  էդ  դիմակիդ  տակ  «թվում»  այ  դա  չգիտեի:
> Գերադասելիյա  լինես,  ոչ  թե  թվաս:


Վերևում արդեն գրել եմ այս ամենի մասին: Լեյկոցիտների մասին իմ «գլուխկոտրուկը» քեզ կարող է բացատրել բնագիտությունից 4 ունեցող ցանկացած վեցերորդ դասարանցի: Դրա մեջ ոչ մի յուրահատուկ բան չկա: Խելքը դա իմանալու մեջ չէր, ճիշտ տեղում «գիտնականներիդ» «կլիզմա անելու» մեջ էր:

Անհատականությունների անցնելիս տուժում է տեսանկյունդ: Դու քո մի գրառումով մնացած գրածներիդ արժեքը (որը ցանկացած դեպքում կասկածելի է, օբյեկտիվ տեսանկյունից) ավելի գցեցիր, քան ես՝ այս թեմայում իմ բոլոր գրառումներով միասին վերցրած:

Ցանկացած դեպքում, քանի որ կասկածի տակ է դրվել իմ կոմպետենտությունը, ես կխնդրեի Բյուրակնին կամ Մարկիզին աչքով անց կացնել Սելավիի գրառումն ու իմ պատասխաններն ու մասնագետի տեսանկյունից նշել, ինչքանով է այդ կասկածն արդարացված:

----------


## Սելավի

Լավ  Rhayader,  անցանք  առաջ,  անիմաստ  է  շարունակել  այս  խոսակցությունը,   քանզի  ես  խոսում  եմ  հստակ  փաստերով,  տվիալ  երևույթի՝   մի  քանի  գիտնականների  ապացույցների  վրա  հիմնված՝  գումարած  տեղադրում  եմ  այդ  գիտնականների  լեկցիայի  համապատասխան  հատվածը,  որտեղ   ներկայացվում  է  այդ  երևույթի   բացահայտման  ու  ապացուցման  մեխանիզմները,  իսկ  դու  այս  զրուցը  տեղափոխում  էս  սպորտի  հարթություն:
Կոպիտ  ասած,  ասում  էս  «  ես  թքաց  ունեմ,  թե  գիտնակաները  ինչ  նոր  բաներ  են  հայտնաբերում  ու  ապացուցում,  ես  ունեմ    հստակ  կաղապարված  տրամաբանություն  ու  հենվում  եմ  իմ  տրամաբանության  վրա»:
Ես  էլ  քեզ  ասում  եմ,  այն  ինչ  որ  կատարվում  է  հիմա  ամբողջ  տեզերքում  և  բնությունում,  շատ  հեռու  է  մարդկային՝  մինչև  այժմ  ապացուցված  և  ըստ  այդմ  տրամաբանական  համարվող   փաստերից:  

Մի  դեպք էլ  գրեմ  դու  այս  դեպքը  պտտիր  քո  տրամաբանության  մեջ  ու  տես  դա  տրամաբանական  է  թե  ոչ:

Մերի  Էնն  Շելֆիդ  անունով  մի  աղջիկ,  պնդումա  որ  ինքը  իր  սենյակում  նստած,  կարողանումա  ամեն  բան  տեսնել  տիեզերքից  և  համապատասխանաբար  պնդումա  որ  ինքը  ապրումա  մի  անգամից  հինգ  տարածություններում:
Որպիսզի  ապացուցեին  այդ  աղջկա  պնդումները,  Նասսայի  գիտնակաները    խնդրում  են  այդ  աղջկան,  որպեսզի  այդ  աղջիկը   իրենց  տեղեկություն  տա  կոնկրետ  մի  ինչ  որ,  իրանց  կողմից  մատնանշած   սպուտնիկի  մասին,  որի  մասին  միայն  Նասսայի  աշխատողները  գիտեին:
Այդ  աղջիկը  հաշված  րոպեներում  տալիսա  այդ  սպուտնիկի    բոլոր  տվիալները,  ու  այդ  տասնյակ  գիտնականները  շոկի  մեջ  են  ընկնում,  քանզի  ամբողջությամբ  համապատասխանում  էր  բոլոր  ինֆորմացիան:
Ի  դեպ  այդ  աղջիկը  օֆիցիալ՝  ծնված  օրից  կույրա  համարվում:      
Մի  թե  այս  փաստը  մարդկային  տրամաբանության  մեջ  տեղավորվում  է,  բայց  փաստը  արձանագրված  է  հազարավոր  մարդկանց  կողմից:
Այնպես  որ,   զարմանալի  բան  չկա  ու  ամեն  բան  էլ  տրամաբանականա,  միայն  հարցը  այստեղ  նրանումա  կայանում,  թե  այդ  տրամաբանողը  ովա՞  և  ինչքանով  ինֆորմացիա  ունի  այդ  տեսակի   «առեղծվածային»  թվացող  բաներից:  
Սա  ինձ  համար  ոչ  թե  միայն  տրամաբանականա,  այլ  հստակ՝  քայլ  առ  քայլ  պարզ    երևույթա,  իսկ  քեզ  համար  սա  կարող  է  ոչ  թե  միայն  տրամաբանական  չլինել,  այլ  ավելին՝  ֆանտաստիկա  թվալ:  
Ես  իմ  կողմից  ավարտված  եմ  համարում  այս  փաստի  շուրջ  քննարկումը,  քանզի  դառնումա  անհեթեթություն,  ես  ամեն  անգամ  պիտի  պնդեմ  որ  դրել  եմ  այդ  փաստը  ապացուցող  համապատասխան  տեղեկությունը,  դու  էլ  քո  հերթին  պիտի  ասես  ինձ  հետաքրքիր  չի  թե  գիտնականը  ինչ   կապացուցի,  իմ  համար  տրամաբանական  չի   ու  վերջ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Դեղին մամուլի հոտ ա գալիս սույն թեմայից...  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սելավի ջան իսկ կարելիա քո բոլոր այս դեպքերի մասին որ գրում ես, համապատախան հղումներն էլ տաս էլի, որ իմանանք էտ ովա որտաղա ոնցա ապացուցել: Թե չէ, երբ ասում ես գիտնականները ապացուցել էն, մի տեսակ էն չի էլի:  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (02.04.2009), Հայկօ (02.04.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դեղին մամուլի հոտ ա գալիս սույն թեմայից...


Մի քիչ մանրամասնեմ հեռախոսով գրածս  :Smile: : *Սելավի* ջան, ախր ամբողջ մեդիաներն ու Ինտերնետը տառացիորեն հեղեղված են էս բնույթի ինֆորմացիաներով, ամեն ինչին հավատալ չի լինի: Ընդ որում՝ էս կարգի սենսացիաները սովորաբար լինում են ինչ-որ crazysexaliens.ru-ատիպ սայթերում՝ «Պերիս Հիլթոնը տղամարդ է» և «Այլմոլորակայինները գողացել են իմ ուղեղը» հոդվածների արանքում: Սա վստահություն չի ներշնչում, ընդհակառակը: Ապացույց չկա: Չկա՛, մի՛ վիճիր: ՆԱՍԱ-ի անունն ես տալիս, ինչ-որ գիտնականների ձայնագրություններ ես մեջբերում, ականատեսներ ես վկայակոչում... Դա հիմք չէ: ՆԱՍԱ-ի սայթում կա՞ էդ մասին պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություն: Ինչ վերաբերում է ձայնագրություններին, նկարներին և այլն, ապա, օրինակի համար, համարժեք գրազով ես (դե, ոչ միայնակ, իհարկե) կարող եմ մի օնլայն-ռեսուրս ստեղծել, որտեղ կապացուցվի ցանկացած բան՝ դժոխքի գոյությունից սկսած մինչև այն, որ Դալայ-լաման ծնունդով Ալֆա-Կենտավրայից է: Լուրջ ռեսուրս, նկատի ունեցիր: Ձայնագրություններ էլ կարելի է ստեղծել, նկարներ էլ նկարել, ականատեսներ էլ լիքը կճարվեն... Պատմական փաստեր էլ կգրեմ, ֆլյուրոգրաֆիա էլ կկերտեմ Ֆոտոշոփով... Գրածներիդ չհավատալու հիմք չունեմ, բայց հավատալս էլ չի գալիս, էնպես որ՝ թույլ տուր առողջ կասկածով նայել դրանց:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.04.2009), Freeman (13.07.2010), Rhayader (05.04.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

*Ներսես  ջան*, ես  չեմ  պատկերացնում  էլ  ինչպիսի  հղում  տամ,  ես   արդեն  տեղադրել  եմ  այն  գիտական  կոնֆերանսի  աուդյո  հղումը,  որտեղ  հենց  այդ  գիտնականը,  մեծ  լսարանում,  ռուսերենի    թարգմանությամբ,     բազում   ռուս   գիտնականների   ներկայությամբ,  ներկայացնումա  այդ  փաստերը:  
Լսարանից  տալիս  են  հարցեր  նա  պատասխանումա,  հետո  այդ  մարդը  երբ  անցնումա  Ամերիկայի  ստատիստիկան  ներկայացնելուն,  ասումա  այդ  առեղծվածի  շնորհիվ,  Ամերիկայում  37%-ով  քչացելա  սպիդով  հիվանդ  մարդկանց  քանակը  ու  դիմումա  լսարանին,  այսինքը  ռուս  գիտնականերին,  հարցնումա  դուք  ունեք  այդ  թեմայով  կազմած  ստատիստիկա,  լսարանից  էլ  մեկը  բարձրաձայն  պատասխանումա  այո  ունենք:
Հիմա  ես  ինչ  մեղք  ունեմ  որ  այդ  կոնֆերանսի  մասին   մամուլը  չի   գրել, կամ  էլ  գրելա,  բայց  ես  մամուլից  չեմ  իմացել  որ  հենց  այդ  մամուլի  հղումը  տամ,  ես  այս  աուդիո  տարբերակից  եմ  լսել: 
 Հիմա  ես  չեմ  դու  էս,  ասա  էլ  ինչ  կարող  եմ  ես  անել:
Ներսես  ջան,  նույն  հաջողությամբ  դու  կարողա  հանդիպեիր  այս  ինֆորմացիային  և  կիսվեիր  մեզ  հետ,  հիմա  ես  եմ  հանդիպել  այս  ինֆորմացիային,  ես  եմ  կիսվում  ձեր  հետ,  քանի  որ  ես  շատ   վաղուց  գիտեի  որ  այդպիսի  երեխաներ  պիտի  ծնվեին,  դրա  համար  էլ   ոչ  մի  առիթ  բաց  չեմ  թողնում  որ  իմանամ,  արդյո՞ք  գիտնակաները  արդեն  հայտնաբերում  են  այդպիսի  երեխաների: 
 Ու  ուրախությանս  չափ  չկա,  որ  լսում  եմ,  որ  ոչ  թե  միայն  հայտնաբերում  են,  այլ  ավելին,  այնպիսի  ցնցող  բաներ  են  բացահայտում  այդ  երեխաների  «կատարմամբ»  որ  մենք  զարմանքից  գոչում  ենք,  չի  կարող  պատահի,  կամ  սուտա: 
 Էլ  ինչ  ասեմ  Ներսես  ջան,  սենց  ասած  « առաջի  ռուկ  ինֆորմացիա»  եմ  տեղադրել  ստեղ,  ասում  եք  հղում  տուր, ես  էդ  հղում  բառը  երևի  ճիշտ  չեմ  հասկանում,  էտի  պիտի  ասենք  ժուռնալիստ  գրեր  ու  մեջբերեր  էդ  կոնֆերանսի  կարևոր  հատվածները  որ  կարդաինք՝  ու  մեկն  էլ  ասեր  որտեղից  գիտես,  ասեինք  էսինչ  թերթում  էր  գրած՞ ինչ  տարբերություն,  ժուռնալիստի  մեկնաբանություն  չկա  էդ  ֆայլում,  հենց  ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ  հեղինակներից  մեկնա  մեկնաբանում  այդ  փաստը,  ինչ  էս  կարծում,  ավելի  ծանրակշիռ  չի՞,  քան    ժուռնալիստի  մեկնաբանությամբ  լիներ,  որ  հլը  իր  տեսանկյունն  էլ  դներ  այդ  բացահայտման  մեջ,  լավ  չի՞  որ  հենց  գիտնականի  ելույթն  էս  լսում:

*Հայկո  ջան*  ես  ընդունում  եմ  քո  մոտեցումը,  որ  հիմա  այնքանա  կատարելագործվել  տեխնիկան,  որ  ցանկացած  մարդ  կարողա  կոմպյուտրի  օգնությամբ  սարքի  իրա  ուզած  էֆեկտը:  
Սակայն  ես  չեմ  կարծում  որ  այդքան  գիտնական  ըտեղ  հավաքված   շոու    անեին:
Իսկ  եթե  էդ  քո  ասած  տեսանկյունից  նայենք,  ուրեմ  ստեղ  ոչ  ոք  չի  կարող  իր  ունեցած  ինֆորմացիայով  կիսվել  ուրիշների  հետ, որովհետև  ցանկացած  հղում  ով  էլ  որ  դնի,  հանգիստ  կարանք  տարբեր  հոտեր  առնենք  այդ  ինֆորմացիայից, եթե  այդ  ինֆորմացիան  այնպիսի  թեմա  արծարծի  որ  մենք  դեռ  դրա  մասին  չգիտեինք  կամ  մեր  տրամաբանությունից  վեր  է: 
Ստացվումա,  որ  այստեղ  միայն  ստանդարտ  չաթային  խոսակցություններ  պիտի  լինեն,  հակառակ  դեպքում  «նի  դայ  բոգ»  հանկարց  ասես  որ  «էսքան  ժամանակ  որ  մեզ  ասում  էին  թե  միայն  լուսիննա  պտտվում   երկիր  մոլորակի  շուրջ,  դա  այդպես  չէ,  երկուսն  էլ  սպիռալաձև  պտտվում  են  իրար  շուրջ,  այսինքը  իրանց  արանքում  կա  մի  առանց,  որի  շուրջ  էլ  պտտվում  են  երկուսը»  ու  կսկսվիիի,  թարգը  տուր,  դու  Վանականն էս,  Էլմոն  էլ  եսիմ  էն  ինչ  դժվար  բառի  հոտ  առավ, դու  էլ  դեղին  մամուլի:
Հայկո  ջան  ասածս  ինչա,  էս  երեխաները  իմ  բիզնեսը  չեն, ոչ  էլ   ես    ինչ  որ  շահ  ունեմ,   որ  այս  թեմայում  տեղադրեցի  այդ  հղումը:  
  Անկախ  նրանից  գիտնակաները  կհայտնաբերեին  այդ  փաստը  թե  ոչ,  միևնույննա  ես    գիտեմ  ովքեր  են  այդ  երեխաները  և  ինչ  հնարավուրություններով  են  օժտված  և  ինչի  համար  են  գալիս,  ես  կարիք  չունեմ  գիտնականերից  իմանալու  այդ  երեխաների  մասին,   որ  հիմա  էլ  վերլուծեմ  կամ  ապացուցեմ  որ    դա  դեղին  մամուլի  նյութ  չի:  
Եթե  գնաս  առաջի  էջերը,  այնտեղ  մինչև  այս  գիտնակաների  բացահայտումը,  արդեն  ես  գրում  էի  որ  այդպիսի  երեխաներ  կան,  նշանակումա  ես  չէի  սպասում  որ  ինչ  որ  մեկը  ինձ  ապացուցի,  պարզապես  ինձ  հետաքրքիր  էր  որ  այդ  կոնֆերանսին  քննարկեցին  նաև  այդ  երեխաներին,  ու  այդպիսի  «սենսացիոն»  կոնտեքստում,  ես  էլ  ասեցի  մարդկանց  հետ  կիսվեմ  այդ  նորությունով,  հետո  երբ  բոլորը  հղում  ուզեցին,  դրեցի,  հիմա  էլ  երևի  ոչ  ոք  չի  լսել  այդ  ելույթը,  բայց  չգիտես  խի  ամեն  մեկը  համոզվածա  որ  դա  կապվածա  մի  ուրիշ  հանգամանքի  հետ,  մենակ  հանկարց  էդ  երեխաները  այդպիսի  հատկություն  չունենան  ու  այս   ինֆորմացիան  ճիշտ  չլինի:  Պատկերացնում  էս,  աշխարհի  մաշտաբով  դեպք  են  գրանցում,  սակայն  մարդիկ  մտածում  էն  էս  խոսակցությունը  «չկրվեն»  մենակ  ապացուցեն  որ  այդպիսի  բան  չկա  ու  իրանք  ճիշտ  են: 
Չգիտեմ  Հայկօ  ջան,  ով  ոնց  ուզումա  թող  մեկնաբանի:  
Ես  էլ  ասելիք  չունեմ:  Բոլորդ  էլ  լավ  ու  խաղաղ  մնացեք:

----------


## Rhayader

> Լավ  Rhayader,  անցանք  առաջ,  անիմաստ  է  շարունակել  այս  խոսակցությունը,   քանզի  ես  խոսում  եմ  հստակ  փաստերով,  տվիալ  երևույթի՝   մի  քանի  գիտնականների  ապացույցների  վրա  հիմնված՝  գումարած  տեղադրում  եմ  այդ  գիտնականների  լեկցիայի  համապատասխան  հատվածը,  որտեղ   ներկայացվում  է  այդ  երևույթի   բացահայտման  ու  ապացուցման  մեխանիզմները,  իսկ  դու  այս  զրուցը  տեղափոխում  էս  սպորտի  հարթություն:


Խոսքը սպորտի մասին չի՝ գրագետ շարադրման, փաստերի ու դրույթների գրագետ բերման ու հիմնավորման, առողջ բանավեճի մասին է:



> Կոպիտ  ասած,  ասում  էս  «  ես  թքաց  ունեմ,  թե  գիտնակաները  ինչ  նոր  բաներ  են  հայտնաբերում  ու  ապացուցում,  ես  ունեմ    հստակ  կաղապարված  տրամաբանություն  ու  հենվում  եմ  իմ  տրամաբանության  վրա»:


Բնավ ոչ: Պարզապես չեմ պատկանում ոչ տկարամիտների, ոչ դյուրահավատների, ոչ էլ իռացիոնալիստներին:
Ինձ մատուցվող ցանկացած ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա կամ պետք է տեղավորվի իմ տրամաբանության մեջ, կամ էլ, եթե անհրաժեշտ է, տրամաբանությունս պետք է ընդարձակվի՝ այն ընդունելու համար:



> Ես  էլ  քեզ  ասում  եմ,  այն  ինչ  որ  կատարվում  է  հիմա  ամբողջ  տեզերքում  և  բնությունում,  շատ  հեռու  է  մարդկային՝  մինչև  այժմ  ապացուցված  և  ըստ  այդմ  տրամաբանական  համարվող   փաստերից:  
> 
> Մի  դեպք էլ  գրեմ  դու  այս  դեպքը  պտտիր  քո  տրամաբանության  մեջ  ու  տես  դա  տրամաբանական  է  թե  ոչ:
> 
> Մերի  Էնն  Շելֆիդ  անունով  մի  աղջիկ,  պնդումա  որ  ինքը  իր  սենյակում  նստած,  կարողանումա  ամեն  բան  տեսնել  տիեզերքից  և  համապատասխանաբար  պնդումա  որ  ինքը  ապրումա  մի  անգամից  հինգ  տարածություններում:
> Որպիսզի  ապացուցեին  այդ  աղջկա  պնդումները,  Նասսայի  գիտնակաները    խնդրում  են  այդ  աղջկան,  որպեսզի  այդ  աղջիկը   իրենց  տեղեկություն  տա  կոնկրետ  մի  ինչ  որ,  իրանց  կողմից  մատնանշած   սպուտնիկի  մասին,  որի  մասին  միայն  Նասսայի  աշխատողները  գիտեին:
> Այդ  աղջիկը  հաշված  րոպեներում  տալիսա  այդ  սպուտնիկի    բոլոր  տվիալները,  ու  այդ  տասնյակ  գիտնականները  շոկի  մեջ  են  ընկնում,  քանզի  ամբողջությամբ  համապատասխանում  էր  բոլոր  ինֆորմացիան:
> Ի  դեպ  այդ  աղջիկը  օֆիցիալ՝  ծնված  օրից  կույրա  համարվում:      
> Մի  թե  այս  փաստը  մարդկային  տրամաբանության  մեջ  տեղավորվում  է,  բայց  փաստը  արձանագրված  է  հազարավոր  մարդկանց  կողմից:
> ...


Բ, Ի. Պողոսյանը, նստած իրա սենյակում, համարում ա, որ ինքը Նապոլեոնն ա, ու հիմա գտնվում ա Սուրբ Հեղինեի կղզում:
Ի միջի այլոց, ՆԱՍԱ-ն ոչ մի բան չի պատմում նման երևույթների մասին: Համենայն դեպս, պաշտոնական ինֆորմացիա չկա:

Ես պատրաստ եմ հավատալ պայծառատեսների, այլմոլորակայինների ու նման բաների գոյությանը, բայց դրա համար նման սայենտոլոգիական կամ տեոսոֆիական հիմնավորումներից ավելի լուրջ բան կպահանջվի:

----------


## Սելավի

> Բ, Ի. Պողոսյանը, նստած իրա սենյակում, համարում ա, որ ինքը Նապոլեոնն ա, ու հիմա գտնվում ա Սուրբ Հեղինեի կղզում:
> Ի միջի այլոց, ՆԱՍԱ-ն ոչ մի բան չի պատմում նման երևույթների մասին: Համենայն դեպս, պաշտոնական ինֆորմացիա չկա:


Rhayader ջան  ՆԱՍՍ-ան  այդպիսի  պաշտոնական  տեղեկություն  չի  էլ  տա,  գիտես  ինչու,  որովհետև  այդ  տեղեկությունից  հետո  նրանք  առնվազը  պիտի  կարողանան  գիտական  բացատրություն  էլ  տան,  սակայն  բաներ  կա  որ  առայժմ գիտական  բացատրություններ  չունեն,  բայց  մենք  ամեն  օր  բախվում  ենք  դրանց  հետ:
Օրինակ՝  եթե  դու  նայես  համապատասխան  սայթերում,  կտենաս  որ  մարդիկ  իրանց  սիրողական  տեսախցիկներով  նկարահանել  են   հազարավոր  թռչող  ափսեներ,  մտի  յութուբ  ու  նայի,  սակայն  նույն  ՆԱՍՍԱ-ն  պաշտոնապես  հայտարարումա  որ  իրանց  հայտնի  չեն  այդպիսի  դեպքեր,  իսկ  ոչ  պաշտոնական՝  ընդունումա  որ  2008 թվականին   30 անգամ   ավելի   շատ  թռչող  ափսեներ  են  գրանցել  իրանց  սարքավորումները,  քան  հինգ  տարվա  կտրվածքով  վերցրած:
Հիմա  էդ  ոնցա  ստացվում  որ  աշխարհի  գրեթե  ամեն  անկյուններից  տեղադրում  են  իրենց  նկարահանած  տեսաերիզները  այդ  «ափսեների»,  մասին,  այսինքը  մարդիկ  գիտեն  որ  այդպիսի  բաներ  կան,  իսկ  ՆԱՍՍ-ն  լռումա  հը՞: 

Նույն  կերպ  լռումա  նաև  դաշտերում  առաջացող  երկրաչապական  պատկերների,     շրջանների  մասին:
Սկզբից  ասեցին  երկու  ալկաշ  են  մի  շիշ  արաղ  են  վերցնում  ու  իրանց  կոմբայններով  նկարում  են  այդ  պատկերները:
Հետո  երբ  հարյուր  խելքը  գլխին  մարդ,  չկարողացավ  անգամ  փոքր  տարածության  մեջ    այդքան  սիմետրիկ  հասարակ  պատկեր  ստանան՝  լռեցին: 
Կրկին  նայի  համապատասխան  նկարահանումները   սովորական  մարդկանց  կողմից:

Սա  էլ  այդ  պատկերներն  են  որ  արդեն  հասնում  է  մոտ  երկու  հազարի:

----------


## VisTolog

Մեր մասին տեսանյութ  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի քիչ մանրամասնեմ հեռախոսով գրածս : *Սելավի* ջան, ախր ամբողջ մեդիաներն ու Ինտերնետը տառացիորեն հեղեղված են էս բնույթի ինֆորմացիաներով, ամեն ինչին հավատալ չի լինի: Ընդ որում՝ էս կարգի սենսացիաները սովորաբար լինում են ինչ-որ crazysexaliens.ru-ատիպ սայթերում՝ «Պերիս Հիլթոնը տղամարդ է» և «Այլմոլորակայինները գողացել են իմ ուղեղը» հոդվածների արանքում: Սա վստահություն չի ներշնչում, ընդհակառակը: Ապացույց չկա: Չկա՛, մի՛ վիճիր: ՆԱՍԱ-ի անունն ես տալիս, ինչ-որ գիտնականների ձայնագրություններ ես մեջբերում, ականատեսներ ես վկայակոչում... Դա հիմք չէ: ՆԱՍԱ-ի սայթում կա՞ էդ մասին պաշտոնական հաղորդագրություն: Ինչ վերաբերում է ձայնագրություններին, նկարներին և այլն, ապա, օրինակի համար, համարժեք գրազով ես (դե, ոչ միայնակ, իհարկե) կարող եմ մի օնլայն-ռեսուրս ստեղծել, որտեղ կապացուցվի ցանկացած բան՝ դժոխքի գոյությունից սկսած մինչև այն, որ Դալայ-լաման ծնունդով Ալֆա-Կենտավրայից է: Լուրջ ռեսուրս, նկատի ունեցիր: Ձայնագրություններ էլ կարելի է ստեղծել, նկարներ էլ նկարել, ականատեսներ էլ լիքը կճարվեն... Պատմական փաստեր էլ կգրեմ, ֆլյուրոգրաֆիա էլ կկերտեմ Ֆոտոշոփով... Գրածներիդ չհավատալու հիմք չունեմ, բայց հավատալս էլ չի գալիս, էնպես որ՝ թույլ տուր առողջ կասկածով նայել դրանց:


Էխ, ՆԱՍԱ-ն այնքան գաղտնիք ունի՜..., որոնցից շատերը շատ պատահաբար անհետանում են իրենց արխիվներից.

http://vip-video.clan.su/forum/20-116-1
http://www.sweden4rus.nu/rus/visual/...ge.asp?id=9770
http://www.pereplet.ru/news/index.cgi?id=10151
http://h.ua/story/67792/
http://new.intv-inter.net/article/36121/
http://ynik.info/2008/10/25/nasa_ras...t_sekrety.html
http://www.pravda.ru/science/planet/...3662-sputnik-0

----------

Tig (22.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

ինչ՞ է նշանակում "խելացի  ծնվել": ինչ՞ է վեջին հաշվով "խելքը":

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), VisTolog (20.01.2010)

----------


## DVG

օ ինչ խորը փիլիսոփայական հարցեր  :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

Մարդու գիտակցությունը  :Jpit:

----------


## Արիացի

> ինչ՞ է նշանակում "խելացի  ծնվել": ինչ՞ է վեջին հաշվով "խելքը":


Խելքը, մարդու ինֆորմացիա ստանալու, այն վերլուծելու ու դրանից հետևություններ անելու ընդունակությունն է: Չնայած նրան, որ էս սահմանման մեջ նշվում է <<մարդ>> բառը, սակայն խելք կարող են ունենալ նաև կենդանիները, նույնիսկ անօրգանական մարմինները, օրինակ` հաշվիչ մեքենաները:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (27.01.2010)

----------


## Apsara

> ինչ՞ է նշանակում "խելացի  ծնվել": ինչ՞ է վեջին հաշվով "խելքը":


նշանակում է, որ այդ երեխաները ծնվում են իրենց մեջ ունենալով այն ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան, որի համար ասենք ես ու դու ծախսում ենք կես կյանք ժամանակ :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> նշանակում է, որ այդ երեխաները ծնվում են իրենց մեջ ունենալով այն ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան, որի համար ասենք ես ու դու ծախսում ենք կես կյանք ժամանակ


ինչպես՞, որտեղից՞
նշանակում է՞ արդյոք դա, որ ի սկզբանե, դեռ չծնված, այս տեսակետից կան երկու տեսակի մարդ: կամ նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել, որ նրանք մարդ չեն՞, եթե ծնվում են իրանց խելքը "լցված":

----------


## dvgray

> Խելքը, մարդու ինֆորմացիա ստանալու, այն վերլուծելու ու դրանից հետևություններ անելու ընդունակությունն է: Չնայած նրան, որ էս սահմանման մեջ նշվում է <<մարդ>> բառը, սակայն խելք կարող են ունենալ նաև կենդանիները, նույնիսկ անօրգանական մարմինները, օրինակ` հաշվիչ մեքենաները:


ըստ այս սահմանման կարծում  եմ յուրաքանչյուր երեխա էլ իր մոր փորում ինֆորմացիա է ստանում, վերլուծում է և դրանից հետևություն է անում: 
նույնիսկ ճանճը իր թռիչքի ժամանակ  ինֆորմացիա է ստանում, վերլուծում է և դրանից հետևություն է անում:  ուրեմն ճանճը խելոք՞ է:

----------


## Apsara

> ինչպես՞, որտեղից՞
> :


Իսկ այս հարցերի պատասխանը ես չգիտեմ, եթե իմանայի հաստատ հայտնի գիտնական և ով գիտի սուրբ կլինեի :LOL: 




> նշանակում է՞ արդյոք դա, որ ի սկզբանե, դեռ չծնված, այս տեսակետից կան երկու տեսակի մարդ: կամ նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել, որ նրանք մարդ չեն՞, եթե ծնվում են իրանց խելքը "լցված":


ինչ է նշանակում դեռ չծնված, եթե ի նկատի ունենանք փորից դուրս գալը, ապա այո, բայց մի մոռացեք, որ ծնվող երեխայի համար ինքը այդ պահին մահանում է՝ փոխում է իր գոյատևման մակարդակը և միջավայրը :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ինչ է նշանակում դեռ չծնված, եթե ի նկատի ունենանք փորից դուրս գալը, ապա այո, բայց մի մոռացեք, որ ծնվող երեխայի համար ինքը այդ պահին մահանում է՝ փոխում է իր գոյատևման մակարդակը և միջավայրը


չեմ կարողանում ընկալել: իսկ ինչ ու չեմ ընկալում, դա ուրեմն չկա  :Smile: :
մի պարզաբանում: 
ում՞ ես ինկատի ունեցել, ում՞  համար ես գրել որ "ինքը այդ պահին մահանում է"

----------


## Արիացի

> ըստ այս սահմանման կարծում  եմ յուրաքանչյուր երեխա էլ իր մոր փորում ինֆորմացիա է ստանում, վերլուծում է և դրանից հետևություն է անում: 
> նույնիսկ ճանճը իր թռիչքի ժամանակ  ինֆորմացիա է ստանում, վերլուծում է և դրանից հետևություն է անում:  ուրեմն ճանճը խելոք՞ է:


Ցանկացած կենդանի օրգանիզմ էլ ըստ էս սահմանման օժտված է խելքով: Բայց, բնականաբար, ճանճի և մարդու ստացած ու ուղեղում մշակված ինֆորմացիայի քանակը նույնը չեն: Երբ ասում են այսինչ մարդը խելոք է, նկատի ունեն, որ այդ մարդու խելքը, (այսինքն ստացած ու մշակած ինֆորմացիայի քանակը, միավոր ժամանակում ավելի մեծ է, քան իր տարիքի միջին մարդու խելքը: Նույն ձևով խելացի ծնվել նշանակում է 0 տարիքում ունենալ ավելի մեծ խելք, քան միջին նորածին երեխան:
Բնականաբար, էս սահմանումը մաթեմատիկական տեսակետից այնքան էլ հստակ չէ, քանի որ դեռևս չկա խելք կոչվածը բնութագրող ֆիզիկական մեծություն ու էդ ինֆորմացիայի քանակ կոչվածը գտնվում է ավելի շատ ինտուիտիվ մակարդակում: Բայց իմ կարծիքով այս սահմանումը քիչ թե շատ ամբողջական է արտահայտում խելք կոչվածը:
Հաշվիչ մեքենայի համար դա հստակ է ու ինֆորմացիայի քանակը որոշվում է բիթերով: Հետևաբար հստակ կարելի է ասել, թե որ մեքենան է որից ավելի խելոք: Դա բնութագրվում է պրոցեսորի միավոր ժամանակում ընդունած ինֆորմացիայի քանակով, որը ցանկացած համակարգչի համար հայտնի է: Բայց մարդու պրոցեսորը` ուղեղը, դեռևս այն աստիճան չի հետազոտված, որ հասկանանք մարդու ստացող ինֆորմացիայի միավորը: Միգուցե նույնիսկ մարդու ուղեղը բուլյան տրամաբանությամբ չի աշխատում? Չնայած ցանկացած արժեքի տրամաբանություն էլ կարելի է ներկայացնել բուլյան տրամաբանությամբ: Նենց որ մոտ ապագայում մարդուն խելք կոչվածն էլ կհստակեցվի:

----------


## Apsara

> չեմ կարողանում ընկալել: իսկ ինչ ու չեմ ընկալում, դա ուրեմն չկա :
> մի պարզաբանում: 
> ում՞ ես ինկատի ունեցել, ում՞  համար ես գրել որ "ինքը այդ պահին մահանում է"


ի նկատի ունեմ երեխայի զգացողությունները, մարդիկ երևույթներին անուններ են տվել՝ ծնունդ, մահ... և այդ երևույթները նկարագրել են, եթե մեր կողմից անվանված «ծնունդը» դիտարկենք զուտ երեխայի տեսանկյունից, ապա շատ հանգիստ կարող ենք այն անվանել մահ: Կարծում եմ չարժե խորանալ և մանրամասն բացատրել, թե փորի մեջ ջրում ապրող մարդուկը ինչ ապրումներ է ունենում, երբ դուրս է գալիս այնտեղից բոլորովին այլ միջավայր: 

ի դեպ ինդիգո երեխաների պահով ասեմ, որ գիտական ֆիլմ եմ նայել, մարդիկ ուսումնասիրել են, և նրանց բիոդաշտի գույնն ու ուժեղությունը տարբերվում է մերինից

----------


## dvgray

էս դեպքում Սասունցի Դավթին կարելի՞  է համարել այս տիպի երեխա:

----------


## Elmo

> Երեխաները խելացի՞ են ծնվում / Ինդիգո երեխաներ


Հեսա կտենանք:

----------

Amaru (16.08.2009), Ariadna (15.08.2009), Gayl (20.01.2010), VisTolog (20.01.2010), Yevuk (21.01.2010), Հայկօ (12.08.2009), Ռեդ (16.08.2009)

----------


## Koms

> Գենետիկան այնքան որոշիչ չի այստեղ, որքան միջավայրը, ազդեցությունը:


Միանշանակ այդպես է, իհարկե միջավայրը շատ մեծ ազդեցություն ունի ապագա անհատի ձեւավորման գործընթացում,..

----------


## Oksij

Բոլոր երեխաներն էլ տաղանդավոր են,եթե մտավոր առողջ են............

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Բոլոր երեխաներն էլ տաղանդավոր են,եթե մտավոր առողջ են............


ընդամենը պետք է արթնացնել այդ տաղանդները.. Իսկ նրանց մոտ դա ի սկզբանե արթուն է.. :Smile:

----------

Gayl (20.01.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Խնդրում եմ անպայման դնես այդ նյութերը: Մանրամասն կուսումնասիրեմ ու կխոսենք դրա շուրջ: Իսկ այստեղ որտե՞ղ ոնց կարամ որոշեմ իմ աուրայի գույնը՞ 
> Ես չեմ ասում որ չկան երեխաներ/ մարդիկ. որոնք ունեն մեծ կամ արտառոց ընդունակություններ , բայց դրանք միշտ էլ եղել են մարդկության մեջ: Հարցը նրանում է, որ չգիտես ինչու դրանց հիմա համարում են փրկիչներ  ու ճոխացնում դարձնում են եսիմինչ :


Իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ փրկիչ չեն :Jpit: 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B8%D0%B3%D0%BE
http://www.kabmir.com/obshhestvo/det...nakazanie.html
http://www.intellectspb.ru/articles/indigo.html
http://indigo-x.ru/
http://ufolog.ru/articles/detail.aspx?id=3268
http://ufolog.ru/articles/detail.aspx?id=3249
http://ufolog.ru/articles/detail.aspx?id=2856

----------

Gayl (20.01.2010)

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Իսկ ինչու՞ ես կարծում, որ փրկիչ չեն
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%...B8%D0%B3%D0%BE
> http://www.kabmir.com/obshhestvo/det...nakazanie.html
> http://www.intellectspb.ru/articles/indigo.html
> http://indigo-x.ru/
> http://ufolog.ru/articles/detail.aspx?id=3268
> http://ufolog.ru/articles/detail.aspx?id=3249
> http://ufolog.ru/articles/detail.aspx?id=2856


Էս հատվածը քոփի եմ արել քո այս  հղումներից մեկից: Ինքն ավելի լավ կասի, թէ ինչու եմ կարծում որ փրկիչ չեն:



> В этот период Ваня вдруг стал проявлять необъяснимую агрессивность. Любое свое неудовольствие выражал грубо, ругался нецензурно, грозил обидчикам. Отец накричал на сына, а тот сказал: «Тебе будет плохо». Через полчаса после ухода отца Ваня, сидя на табуретке и болтая ногами, изрек: «А папа ножки сломал!» В середине дня Лиде сообщили, что муж лежит в реанимации с переломами обеих ног и левой руки! То же случилось и с двумя учительницами, попрекнувшими Ваню за невыученные уроки.


Ինչ հրեշտակային երեխա է չէ՞... : Սա հենց չոռտիկ է որ կա… ի՞նչ բարություն դու ստեղ տեսար: Ինչո՞վ սա պետքա կյանքն ավելի լավ դարձնի: 
Ավելի համոզիչ փաստեր հնարավոր էլ չէր գտնել

----------


## VisTolog

> Էս հատվածը քոփի եմ արել քո այս  հղումներից մեկից: Ինքն ավելի լավ կասի, թէ ինչու եմ կարծում որ փրկիչ չեն:
> 
> Ինչ հրեշտակային երեխա է չէ՞... : Սա հենց չոռտիկ է որ կա… ի՞նչ բարություն դու ստեղ տեսար: Ինչո՞վ սա պետքա կյանքն ավելի լավ դարձնի: 
> Ավելի համոզիչ փաստեր հնարավոր էլ չէր գտնել


Դրածդ հատվածը հիշեցի: Վանյայի տարիքը կարծեմ նույնիսկ գրած էլ չէր:




> Теперь он всегда появлялся, когда возникала собака, чтобы защитить *мальчика.*


Isk мальчик-ը շատ անկանխամտածված բաներ կարող է ցանկանալ: :Smile: 
 Նրանք վերացնում են այն ամենը, ինչն իրենց ճանապարհին կանգնած է լինում: Ինքս գիտեմ նմանատիպ ինդիգո: :Smile: 
Դու նորից ուշադրություն դարձրիր միայն վատի վրա, բայց չնկատելու տվեցիր այն հանգամանքը, որ Վանյան կարողացավ անել այն, ինչ ցանկացավ: Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ, որոնց ազատությունը դու փորձես սահմանափակել, նրանք ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են քո "վրայով" անցնելու և նպատակին հասնելու համար:

Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման կերպ, նրանք կարող են ազատվել վատ մարդկանցից :Smile: 
Չե՞ս մտածել, որ ագրեսիվ ժամանակ, մարդ ամեն ինչի էլ կարող է ընդունակ լինել :Smile:

----------


## Էդուարդ_man

> Դրածդ հատվածը հիշեցի: Վանյայի տարիքը կարծեմ նույնիսկ գրած էլ չէր:
> 
> 
> 
> Isk мальчик-ը շատ անկանխամտածված բաներ կարող է ցանկանալ:
>  Նրանք վերացնում են այն ամենը, ինչն իրենց ճանապարհին կանգնած է լինում: Ինքս գիտեմ նմանատիպ ինդիգո:
> Դու նորից ուշադրություն դարձրիր միայն վատի վրա, բայց չնկատելու տվեցիր այն հանգամանքը, որ Վանյան կարողացավ անել այն, ինչ ցանկացավ: Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ, որոնց ազատությունը դու փորձես սահմանափակել, նրանք ամեն ինչի պատրաստ են քո "վրայով" անցնելու և նպատակին հասնելու համար:


Սա նույնպես ապացուցում է այն որ նրանցից լավ բան պետք չէ սպասել:



> Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման կերպ, նրանք կարող են ազատվել վատ մարդկանցից
> Չե՞ս մտածել, որ ագրեսիվ ժամանակ, մարդ ամեն ինչի էլ կարող է ընդունակ լինել


Այդ թվում և իր հորից կարող է ազատվել, եթե մի օր ավելի բարձր գոռա իր վրա:



Գիտես ինչ VisTolog  ջան դու ասում ես որ երեխայա իրան տենց պետքա պահի: Բա ես ել եմ էտ ասում որ դա բնական ու սովորականա սովորական մարդկանց համար ասենք ջղայնանալը նեղվելը ազտության համար պայքարելը: Բայց կներես եթե էտ քո ասած անձինք եկել են հատուկ միսիայով ու ինչոր հատկապես բարի միսիայով իրանք պետքա զուրկ լինեին նման բնական ագրեսիայից: Դու ինքդ ինդիգո ես ճանաչում շատ լավ տենց համարիր: Ես էլ լիքը տենց շիզոֆրենիկներ գիտեմ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Սա նույնպես ապացուցում է այն որ նրանցից լավ բան պետք չէ սպասել:
> 
> Այդ թվում և իր հորից կարող է ազատվել, եթե մի օր ավելի բարձր գոռա իր վրա:
> 
> 
> 
> Գիտես ինչ VisTolog  ջան դու ասում ես որ երեխայա իրան տենց պետքա պահի: Բա ես ել եմ էտ ասում որ *դա բնական ու սովորականա սովորական մարդկանց համար ասենք ջղայնանալը նեղվելը ազտության համար պայքարելը:* Բայց կներես եթե էտ քո ասած անձինք եկել են հատուկ միսիայով ու ինչոր հատկապես բարի միսիայով իրանք պետքա զուրկ լինեին նման բնական ագրեսիայից: Դու ինքդ ինդիգո ես ճանաչում շատ լավ տենց համարիր: Ես էլ լիքը տենց շիզոֆրենիկներ գիտեմ:


Էդ դեպքում ուղղակի պետք չի իրենց ճանապարհին կանգնել :Wink: 
Կարծում եմ, որ եթե դու էլ ունենայիր նրա նման հնարավորություններ, դու էլ կօգտվեիր քեզ տրված "բարիքից":

Ես չեմ ասել, թե նրանք հրեշտակներ կամ բարության մարմնացումներ են: Նրանք ավելի զգայուն են ամեն ինչ նկատմամբ, ավելի զգացմունքային:

Մի բան էլ ես ավելացնեմ. երևի մոտ մեկ տարի առաջ, մի քանի ինդիգո մտել և սպանել են իրենց դպրոցականներին, ուսուցիչներին: 
Երբ քեզ չեն հասկանում, երբ արհամարում են, երբ ձեռք են առնում/ծիծաղում, երբ խոսում ես տվյալ մարդուն անհասանելի թեմայից, իսկ նա սկսում է ծաղրել քեզ` այդքան ուղեղ չունենալու պատճառով, դու զգում ես, որ քեզ չեն հասկանում, զգում ես մենակություն ու ցանկանում ես ուղղակի վերջ դնել այդ ամենին:

Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, եթե այդ մարդասպաններին ցուցաբերվեր նորմալ վերաբերմունք, նրանք այդպիսի բան կանեի՞ն: :Smile: 

Փաստն էնա, որ ինդիգոները կան, ինչքան էլ որ վատը լինեն: Եթե դու իրենց չնեղես, նրանք քեզ չեն "ջարդի" :Smile:

----------

Gayl (20.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստն էնա, որ ինդիգոները կան, ինչքան էլ որ վատը լինեն: Եթե դու իրենց չնեղես, նրանք քեզ չեն "ջարդի"


Բոլոր գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ և պետք են այդպիսի մարդիկ և պարտադիր չի ինդիգո լինել խոսքս խիշնիկի մասին ա, կգա մի պահ երբ բոլորն էլ ինդիգո կլինեն լավն էլ վատն էլ այսինքն նույն հարթության վրա կգտնվեն,ես լսել եմ որ հիմա էլ ինդիգոները շատ շատ են և դու մի կարծի որ ինքդ ինդիգո չես :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բոլոր գրածներիդ հետ համաձայն եմ և պետք են այդպիսի մարդիկ և պարտադիր չի ինդիգո լինել խոսքս խիշնիկի մասին ա,* կգա մի պահ երբ բոլորն էլ ինդիգո կլինեն լավն էլ վատն էլ այսինքն նույն հարթության վրա կգտնվեն,*ես լսել եմ որ հիմա էլ ինդիգոները շատ շատ են *և դու մի կարծի որ ինքդ ինդիգո չես*


ՈՒ այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ կլինի  :Smile: 

Ես ինդիգո եմ... :Jpit:  :Smile: 

Գրել-գրելա, միանգամից դնեմ թեստը, անցեք տեսեք, ինդիգո՞ եք, թե նույնիսկ մոտ էլ չեք. :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> ՈՒ այդ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ կլինի 
> 
> Ես ինդիգո եմ...


Շատ հավանական ա:

----------


## Հարդ

Հիմա 87 - ից 12 թվականների մեջ կիսաինդիգո վիճակներ են? Տենաս ես ինդիգո եմ, թե սևամորթ? :Think: 
Վիստ, թեստն ինչ լեզվով ա? Եթե անգլերեն ա, ես հաստատ չանցա:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիմա 87 - ից 12 թվականների մեջ կիսաինդիգո վիճակներ են? Տենաս ես ինդիգո եմ, թե սևամորթ?
> Վիստ, թեստն ինչ լեզվով ա? Եթե անգլերեն ա, ես հաստատ չանցա:


 Չէ, մի խառնի, ինդիգոներ միշտ էլ եղել են, ուղղակի այդ ժամանակահատվածում են նկատել նրանց ու էն հանգամանքը, որ գնալով ավելանում են:
Թեստը ռուսերենա ու պարզ: Տեղադրելուց հետո մի քանի օր ժամանակա տալիս գնելու համար, բայց մինչև ժամկետի լրանալը կարաս մի քանի անգամ, մի քանի հոգու  :Jpit:  անցկացնես:  :Smile:

----------

Հարդ (21.01.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես Ինդիգո եմ!!! Լուրջ, նոր անցա թեսթը, հարցերը ոնց որ իմ մասին լինեին... հոգով սրտով իմ մասին հարցեր էին... :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (21.01.2010), Դատարկություն (21.01.2010), Շինարար (21.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես Ինդիգո եմ!!! Լուրջ, նոր անցա թեսթը, հարցերը ոնց որ իմ մասին լինեին... հոգով սրտով իմ մասին հարցեր էին...


Շնորհավորում եմ, ասում էի չէ որ շատ են ինդիգոները ինձ թվում ավելի փոքր սերունդը  մեծամասնություն ա:

----------

VisTolog (23.01.2010), Հարդ (22.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ժող, նոր մի քիչ կարդացի ինդիգո երեխաների մասին, իմ կարծիքով այն ինչ քննարկում ենք, ինչի մասին եղել է թեման – խելացի, իրենց տարիքի համար յուրահատուկ ինտելլեկտ ունեցող երեխաներ, դա այդքան էլ ինդիգոյի հետ կապ չունի։

Ինդիգո անվանումը համարվում է պսեվդո–գիտություն,  առաջացել է 70–ականներին մի ՆյուԷյջերական ինքնահայտարարած–գիտնականի Աննա Տապի շնորհիվ, ով առաջ է քաշել հիպոթեզ, որ ծնվում են արտասովոր /տելեպատիկ, պարանորմալ հնարավորություններ..../ ովքեր ապագայի ռասան են։ Սա հիմնականում տարածվել է այն մարդկանց մեջ, ում երեխաները սովորելու սահմանափակումներ են ունեցել /մոտավորապես՝ հետամնացության նշաններ/ եւ հակված են մտածելու, որ իրենց երեխաները յուրահատուկ են։   Սակայան փորձերի վրա, կամ գիտականորեն այդ երեխաների կողմից պարանորմալ հատկությունների դրսևորումը չի ապացուցվել։ 

Տապպն իր հիպոթեզը եւ այդպիսի անվանումը հիմնավորել է նրանով, որ նկատել է 60–ականներին որոշ երեխաների մոտ կապույտ աուրա։ Նշեմ, որ գիտականորեն, աուրա երևույթը գոյություն չունի եւ ոչ մի գույներով էլ չի կարող արտահայտվել...

Նայեք միայն՝ ինչ աբսուրդ է ինդիգո երեխաների բնութագիրը.
"Ինդիգո երեխաները զգայուն են, հետաքրքրասեր են, ուժեղ կամք ունեն, ինքնուրույն են, եւ հաճախ ընտանիքի եւ ընկերների կողմից ընկալվում են որպես "տարօրինակ"։ Նրանք ունեն հստակ ինքնագիտակցում եւ նպատակ, փոքր տարիքից ցուցաբերում են հոգևոր/սպիրիտուալ/ երևույթների նկատմամբ հակում։ Բացի այդ, ինդիգո երեխաները  դրսևորում են զգում են, որ "արժանի են այստեղ գտնվել", ունեն ավելի բարձր ինտելլեկտ եւ ժառանգական ինտուիցիա։ Նրանք հերքում են ենթակայությունը, այդ պատճառով չեն կարողանում հարմարվել սովորական դպրոցներում ուսուցիչների գերակայությանը"։ 

Իմ կարծիքով՝ աբսուրդ է։  ::}:  

Որոշ գիտնականներ իրենց ծնողների կողմից "ինդիգո" որակված երեխաների մոտ ախտորոշում են ուշադրության պակասի, կամ գերուշադրության սինդրոմ, որը հոգեբանական բնույթ ունի։

շարունակելի...

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Rhayader (13.07.2010), Skeptic (13.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նայեք միայն՝ ինչ աբսուրդ է ինդիգո երեխաների բնութագիրը.
> "Ինդիգո երեխաները զգայուն են, հետաքրքրասեր են, ուժեղ կամք ունեն, ինքնուրույն են, եւ հաճախ ընտանիքի եւ ընկերների կողմից ընկալվում են որպես "տարօրինակ"։ Նրանք ունեն հստակ ինքնագիտակցում եւ նպատակ, փոքր տարիքից ցուցաբերում են հոգևոր/սպիրիտուալ/ երևույթների նկատմամբ հակում։ Բացի այդ, ինդիգո երեխաները  դրսևորում են զգում են, որ "արժանի են այստեղ գտնվել", ունեն ավելի բարձր ինտելլեկտ եւ ժառանգական ինտուիցիա։ Նրանք հերքում են ենթակայությունը, այդ պատճառով չեն կարողանում հարմարվել սովորական դպրոցներում ուսուցիչների գերակայությանը"։ 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով՝ աբսուրդ է։  
> 
> Որոշ գիտնականներ իրենց ծնողների կողմից "ինդիգո" որակված երեխաների մոտ ախտորոշում են ուշադրության պակասի, կամ գերուշադրության սինդրոմ, որը հոգեբանական բնույթ ունի։
> 
> շարունակելի...


Բայց ի՞նչնա աբսուրդ, եթե դա ճիշտա: :Think:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բայց ի՞նչնա աբսուրդ, եթե դա ճիշտա:


Vist, այսինքն, ինչն ա ճիշտ, որ ծնվում են ինչ–որ յուրահատուկ երեխաներ, ովքեր այ էդ նշած հատկանիշներն ունեն՞

Նախ էն, որ էդ նույն հատկանիշները կարելի ա վերգրել ցանկացած այլ մարդու ու դրանից չի հետևի, որ ինքն ինդիգո ա։
2. Տեղի ունի Ֆորերի էֆֆեկտը Ֆորերի էֆֆեկտ
3. Փաստ չի, որ ինդիգոները բոլորը այդ հատկանիշները ունեն,
4. Հատկանիշներն են շատ աբսուրդային, իմհո...

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Rhayader (13.07.2010), Skeptic (13.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Vist, այսինքն, ինչն ա ճիշտ, որ ծնվում են ինչ–որ յուրահատուկ երեխաներ, ովքեր այ էդ նշած հատկանիշներն ունեն՞
> 
> *Նախ էն, որ էդ նույն հատկանիշները կարելի ա վերգրել ցանկացած այլ մարդու ու դրանից չի հետևի, որ ինքն ինդիգո ա։*
> .


Ես ինքս եմ մի քանի հոգու տվել ինդիգո թեստ: :Jpit:  Ում որ համարում էի ինդիգո, հիմնականում այդպես էլ կար, իսկ մյուսները կիլոմետրերով էին հեռու ինդիգոյությունից: Վերջերս էլ նկատեցի, որ աուրայի գույնը էդքան էլ կապ չունի ինդիգոյի համար «գրված» հոգեբանական հատկանիշների հետ: Իմ աուրայի գույնը ըստ վերջին տվյալների :LOL:  Նարնջագույն-Դեղինա ու ես ունեմ ինդիգոյին բնորոշ բոլոր հատկանիշները: Ափսոս չգտա դրանք, ցույց տայի: :Think: 

 Ի դեպ, դու ինդիգո չես: :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:33 ----------

Հա, առաջին տողին մոռացա պատասխանեի…

Կարծում եմ, որ ուղղակի կամաց-կամաց շատանում են այն երեխաները, որոնք ունեն ինդիգոյին բնորոշ հատկանիշներ: Իսկ դա այդքան էլ յուրահատուկ երևույթ չի: :Think:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ես ինքս եմ մի քանի հոգու տվել ինդիգո թեստ: Ում որ համարում էի ինդիգո, հիմնականում այդպես էլ կար, իսկ մյուսները կիլոմետրերով էին հեռու ինդիգոյությունից: Վերջերս էլ նկատեցի, որ աուրայի գույնը էդքան էլ կապ չունի ինդիգոյի համար «գրված» հոգեբանական հատկանիշների հետ: Իմ աուրայի գույնը ըստ վերջին տվյալների Նարնջագույն-Դեղինա ու ես ունեմ ինդիգոյին բնորոշ բոլոր հատկանիշները: Ափսոս չգտա դրանք, ցույց տայի:
> 
>  Ի դեպ, դու ինդիգո չես:
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:33 ----------
> 
> Հա, առաջին տողին մոռացա պատասխանեի…
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ ուղղակի կամաց-կամաց շատանում են այն երեխաները, որոնք ունեն ինդիգոյին բնորոշ հատկանիշներ: Իսկ դա այդքան էլ յուրահատուկ երևույթ չի:


Vist, չեմ ուզում շատ երկարացնեմ, համոզված եմ, որ ինդիգո չես, մենակ թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ ակնհայտորեն աուտիզմով չես տառապում. ինդիգոների մեծ մասի մոտ կամ աուտիզմ կա, կամ դրան մոտ հատկանիշներ՝ ինքնամփոփ, մեկուսացված, չեն կարողանում շփվել մարդկանց հետ, որոշների մոտ զարգացման հետամնացություն անկատվում։

Իսկ կասես ինչից ես վերցրել, որ ինդիգո ես՞ Տեստի հիման վրա ես ենթադրում, թե փոքր ժամանակ քո տարեկիցների համեմատ զգալիորեն զարգացած ինտելլեկտ ես ունեցել՞

Եւ վերջինը, որ ուզում մե հիշեցնել։ Ինդիգոները դադարում են այդպիսին լինելուց երեխայի չլինելուց սկսած  :Smile:  երբ մեծանում են, մեծ մասին ունակությունները հավասարվում են իրենց տարեկիցների ունակություններին  :Smile:  Այնպես որ, ինդիգո երեխա լինելը չի նշանակում, որ հետագայում էլ այդ մարդը գերխելացի է լինելու ամբողջ կյանքում եւ նրանք սուպերմենների ռասա են ստեղծելու  :Smile: 

Ու վերջինը  :Smile:   Վիստ, աուրայի գույն գոյություն չունի  :Smile:  Եթե դեռ աուրայի գոյությունը ինչ–որ չաթով բացատրելի է, ապա գույնը ընդհանրապես հեքիաթների բաժնից է։ Գիտեմ, գիտե.... նկարում են  :Smile:  Շատ կուզենայի իմանալ այդ "սարքի" կառուցվածքը  :Tongue: 

Խնդրում եմ, էլի, Վիստ ջան, մի հատ էդ տեստի հարցերը նորից նայի ու մի հատ էն Ֆորերի էֆֆեկտը նայի, կտեսնես, որ այդ հարցերին համապատասխանողը պարտադիր չի, որ ինդիգո լինի  :Smile:  
Եթե կարաս, հարցերը դիր նայենք, օկ՞

----------


## Moonwalker

Ժող, փաստորեն ես սովորական մարդ եմ, մեր ողջ ընտանիքն էլ հետս: :Tongue:  VisTolog թույլ տուր մի քիչ կասկածել էդ տեստի արդյունքների ճշմարտացիության վրա (չէ, նրա համար չէ ու ինձ ինդիգո եմ համարում :LOL: ): Կամ էլ օրինակ Սոֆթպորտալում ծրագրի մասին համարյա բոլոր կոմենտները բացասական էին :Think:

----------


## Rhayader

Որ իրար չձանձրացնենք կրկնություններով, թեման նորից կարդացեք այստեղից, որտեղ ես ինդիգոների տեսությունը ջեքհամմեր ջիզուս դիլդոյի վրա եմ քաշում:

----------

Freeman (13.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Skeptic (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Որ շփոթմունք չլինի, մի հատ դիրքորոշումս բացատրեմ:

Անշուշտ, կան երեխաներ, ովքեր իրենց զարգացման տեմպերով, ուղեղի կարողություններով եւ ինտելլեկտով գերազանցում են հասակակիցներին, ֆենոմենալ մտածողության տեր երեխաներ են:

Այն, ինչ մեզ ասում են ինդիգոների մասին, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: Ինչ է նշանակում ինդիգո առհասարակ՞   կասկածում եմ, որ սա վունդերկինդի կամ հրաշամանուկի հոմանիշն է:

----------

Rhayader (13.07.2010), Skeptic (13.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Որ շփոթմունք չլինի, մի հատ դիռքոռոշումս բացատրեմ:
> 
> Անշուշտ, կան երեխաներ, ովքեր իրենց զարգացման տեմպերով, ուղեղի կարողություններով եւ ինտելլեկտով գերազանցում են հասակակիցներին, ֆենոմենալ մտածողության տեր երեխաներ են:
> 
> Այն, ինչ մեզ ասում են ինդիգոների մասին, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: Ինչ է նշանակում ինդիգո առհասարակ՞   կասկածում եմ, որ սա վունդերկինդի կամ հրաշամանուկի հոմանիշն է:


Ֆրեյ, ինդիգոները վերագրվում են կոնկրետ ժամանակահատվածի (հիմիկվա), իսկ հրաշամանուկները, որոնք հաստատ աուրայի գույնի հետ կապ չունեն, բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ եղել են:

----------


## Skeptic

> Որ շփոթմունք չլինի, մի հատ դիռքոռոշումս բացատրեմ:
> 
> Անշուշտ, կան երեխաներ, ովքեր իրենց զարգացման տեմպերով, ուղեղի կարողություններով եւ ինտելլեկտով գերազանցում են հասակակիցներին, ֆենոմենալ մտածողության տեր երեխաներ են:
> 
> Այն, ինչ մեզ ասում են ինդիգոների մասին, լրիվ ուրիշ բան է: Ինչ է նշանակում ինդիգո առհասարակ՞   կասկածում եմ, որ սա վունդերկինդի կամ հրաշամանուկի հոմանիշն է:


Ֆրեյա ջան, ինդիգոն Վիստի կյանքի գաղափարախոսությունն ա:  :Jpit: 
Իսկ երեխաների մտավոր ունակությունների առումով հակված եմ էն տեսակետին, որ դա կախված ա եւ՛ գեներից, եւ՛ դաստիարակությունից ու շրջապատից:

----------

Freeman (18.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Rhayader (13.07.2010), VisTolog (13.07.2010), Yellow Raven (13.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Vist, չեմ ուզում շատ երկարացնեմ, համոզված եմ, որ ինդիգո չես, մենակ թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ ակնհայտորեն աուտիզմով չես տառապում. ինդիգոների մեծ մասի մոտ կամ աուտիզմ կա, կամ *(1) դրան մոտ հատկանիշներ՝ ինքնամփոփ, մեկուսացված, չեն կարողանում շփվել մարդկանց հետ, որոշների մոտ զարգացման հետամնացություն անկատվում։*
> 
> *(2)Իսկ կասես ինչից ես վերցրել, որ ինդիգո ես՞* Տեստի հիման վրա ես ենթադրում, թե փոքր ժամանակ քո տարեկիցների համեմատ զգալիորեն զարգացած ինտելլեկտ ես ունեցել՞
> 
> Եւ վերջինը, որ ուզում մե հիշեցնել։ Ինդիգոները դադարում են այդպիսին լինելուց երեխայի չլինելուց սկսած  երբ մեծանում են, մեծ մասին ունակությունները հավասարվում են իրենց տարեկիցների ունակություններին  Այնպես որ, ինդիգո երեխա լինելը չի նշանակում, որ հետագայում էլ այդ մարդը գերխելացի է լինելու ամբողջ կյանքում եւ նրանք սուպերմենների ռասա են ստեղծելու 
> 
> Ու վերջինը   Վիստ, աուրայի գույն գոյություն չունի  Եթե դեռ աուրայի գոյությունը ինչ–որ *չաթով* բացատրելի է, ապա գույնը ընդհանրապես հեքիաթների բաժնից է։ Գիտեմ, գիտե.... նկարում են  Շատ կուզենայի իմանալ այդ "սարքի" կառուցվածքը 
> 
> *(3)Խնդրում եմ, էլի, Վիստ ջան, մի հատ էդ տեստի հարցերը նորից նայի ու մի հատ էն Ֆորերի էֆֆեկտը նայի, կտեսնես, որ այդ հարցերին համապատասխանողը պարտադիր չի, որ ինդիգո լինի  
> Եթե կարաս, հարցերը դիր նայենք, օկ՞*


1) Ինքնամփոփ եմ, մեկուսացած ու շփման մեջ էլ համարյա չկամ: :Smile:  Իսկ մտավոր հետամնացությունը չգիտեմ: :LOL: 
2) Գրված էր որոշակի հոգեբանական առանձնահատկություններ ու դրանք անվանված ինդիգո_յական_ հատկանիշներ: Այդտեղից էլ վերցրել եմ:
3) Պարտադիր չի, բայց լինում են: :Pardon:  90+ հատ հարցա, էդքանը ո՞նց եմ թարգմանելու, գրելու: :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

Դե, Վիստ, բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ուզում են իրանց յուրահատուկ զգալ :Wink:  չնայած ոչ բոլորն են հասկանում, որ դրա համար պարտադիր չի յուրահատկության ինչ-որ ստերեոտիպի տակ ընկնել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Skeptic (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյ, ինդիգոները վերագրվում են կոնկրետ ժամանակահատվածի (հիմիկվա), իսկ հրաշամանուկները, որոնք հաստատ աուրայի գույնի հետ կապ չունեն, բոլոր ժամանակներում էլ եղել են:


Ճիշտն ասած` նոր մի սայտի պատահեցի, որտեղ ասվում է, որ վիկիպեդիան աղավաղել է իրենց ասածները, սայտի հեղինակն էր Լեե Քեռոլը; կայք

Իր կարծիքով տեղադրել է հոդվածի ճիշտ տարբերակը, պնդում է, որ իրենք չեն նշել աուրա ունենալ-չունանլը, բայց ուրիշ ոչ մի նորություն չի ասում, ու շատ աղոտ բաներից ա խոսում...

Հիմա ասեմ, թե ինչ հայտնաբերեցի: Այն կինը, ով առաջինը օգտագործել է ինդիգո բառը երեխաների նկատմամբ, եղել է Անն Տապպը, ով եղել է սինեստետ: Հիմա բացատրեմ, թե դա ինչ է: Սինեստեզիան  synesthesiaսինդրոմ է, որ պատահում է որոշ մարդկանց մոտ: Այդ մարդկանց մոտ զգայարանները, կամ դրանցից մի քանիսը փոխկապված են եւ մի ազդակի դեպքում մյուսն է առաջանում, օրինակ, կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մի բանից խոսելուց համ են զգում, կամ թվերին գույն են վերագրում, թվերը կապում են տարածության հետ, մարդկանց կապում են իրադարձությունների հետ, երաժշտոական հնչուններին համապատասխան գույն են զգում....  կան տարբեր տեսակներ սինեստետիկների;

Այս կինը` Անն Տապպը, եղել է սինեստետիկ եւ մարդկանց հետ կապված գույն է տեսել: Այդ պատճարով պնդել է, որ որոշ երեխաներին մուգ կապույտ է տեսնում, այդ պատճառով նրանց անվանել է ինդիգո ու ասել է, որ դա նրանց աուրան է: Իրականում` սինեստետիկները աուրա չեն տեսնում, դա զուտ պայմանավորված է իրենց ուղեղի ներսում կատարվող պրոցեսսներից, ուղեղի զգայարանները իրար հետ փոխկապակցված են լինում ու խառնում են սիգնալները: Նույն էֆֆեկտը երբեմն լինում է թմրամոլների մոտ:

Իսկ ինդիգոն.... առաջին գրառմանս մեջ գրել եմ, թե ինի հետ է կապված ինդիգո տերմինի առաջացումը; Հիմնականում` զարգացման խնդիրներ ունեցող երեխաների ծնողներին ներշնչել են, որ նրանք հանճարներ են եւ այլ ունակություններ ունեն: Կարծում եմ, լրիվ բնական է, որ ծնողներն էլ են հակված եղել հավատալու...

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է աուտիզմի/օլիգոֆրենիայի սինդրոմով երեխաներին... աուտիզմի եւ օլիգոֆրենիայի սինդրոմներըառաջանում են ուղեղի որոշակի հատվածների սխալ աշխատանքից եւ այդ պատճարով այդ մարդկանց մոտ նկատվում են հատկանշներ, որ ուրիշ մարդկանց մոտ չկան: Օրինակ, կան օլիգոֆրեններ, ում մոտ կա բացարձակ լսողություն, նրանք անմիջապես վերարտադրում են լսած երաժշտությունը, նույնը` տեսողության հետ, կարողանում են ֆոտոլուսանկարի պես վերարտադրել տեսածը: Սա բնավ հանչարեղություն չի, այլ  ուղեղի որոշ ֆունկցիաների թերացում: Սովորական մարդկանց ուղեղը լսած ձայները, տեսածը այսպես ասած` "զիպ" է անում, իսկ այդ մարդկանց մոտ դա տեղի չի ունենում եւ իրենք ընկալում/հիշում են ամբողջ տեսածը:

----------

Lord (14.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Skeptic (13.07.2010), VisTolog (13.07.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Օրինակ, կան օլիգոֆրեններ, ում մոտ կա բացարձակ լսողություն, նրանք անմիջապես վերարտադրում են լսած երաժշտությունը, նույնը` տեսողության հետ, կարողանում են ֆոտոլուսանկարի պես վերարտադրել տեսածը: Սա բնավ հանչարեղություն չի, այլ  ուղեղի որոշ ֆունկցիաների թերացում: Սովորական մարդկանց ուղեղը լսած ձայները, տեսածը այսպես ասած` "զիպ" է անում, իսկ այդ մարդկանց մոտ դա տեղի չի ունենում եւ *իրենք ընկալում/հիշում են ամբողջ տեսածը:*


Իսկ դա արդեն լատենտ արգելակման ցածր մակարդակի դեպքումա լինում, երբ մարդու հիշողության մեջ ամեն տեսակի «աղբ» է պահպանվում, իսկ դա էլ բարձր ինտելեկտի դեպքում կարող է հանճարեղության հասցնել: ԻՄՀԿ հանճարեղությունը նույնպես հիվանդություն է:

----------

Ariadna (14.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Skeptic (13.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> 1) Ինքնամփոփ եմ, մեկուսացած ու շփման մեջ էլ համարյա չկամ: Իսկ մտավոր հետամնացությունը չգիտեմ:
> 2) Գրված էր որոշակի հոգեբանական առանձնահատկություններ ու դրանք անվանված ինդիգո_յական_ հատկանիշներ: Այդտեղից էլ վերցրել եմ:
> 3) Պարտադիր չի, բայց լինում են: 90+ հատ հարցա, էդքանը ո՞նց եմ թարգմանելու, գրելու:


Հա, 90 հարցը շատ ա  :Smile:  Ես մի հատ ուրիշ տեստ նայեցի 1s meky

իսկ էս տեստը


էս տեստերից ա եղել քո տեստը?

----------


## VisTolog

> Հա, 90 հարցը շատ ա  Ես մի հատ ուրիշ տեստ նայեցի 1s meky
> 
> իսկ էս տեստը
> 
> 
> էս տեստերից ա եղել քո տեստը?


Հը-ը, *սայա* եղել:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վիստ, քո մոտ կա տենց ֆենոմենալ բաներ?
Կամ, ասենք, սովորելու, հիշելու արտասովոր ունակություններ?
Կամ օրինակ ասում են, որ ինդիգո երեխաների մոտ տելեպատիկ ունակություններ կան, շատ ուժեղ ինտուիցիա...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:33 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:25 ----------




> Հը-ը, *սայա* եղել:


Իմ մոտ ինսթոլ չեղավ...  :Sad:   ես հաստատ ինդիգո չեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստ, քո մոտ կա տենց ֆենոմենալ բաներ?
> Կամ, ասենք, սովորելու, հիշելու արտասովոր ունակություններ?
> Կամ օրինակ ասում են, որ ինդիգո երեխաների մոտ տելեպատիկ ունակություններ կան, շատ ուժեղ ինտուիցիա...


 Սովորելը կարծում եմ նորմալա, որ մի քանի րոպեյում միջանկյալի նյութը սովորում, պատասխանում եմ: :LOL:  Ինձ թվումա շատերի մոտ դա հնարավորա :Think: 
Մանր-մունր բաներ հիշելը՝ արտակարգ :Jpit:  իսկ ոչ մանր-մունր բաները՝ նորմալ:
Ինտուիցիան էլ շատ լավ զարգացածա: :Yea: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:34 ----------

Եթե տելեպատիկ կապի մեջ կարա մտնի իմ ու դիմացինիս մտքում նույն երգի հնչելը, հեշտությամբ հասկանալ/իմանալ, թե դիմացինն ինչ է մտածում, մեկի հետ խոսելիս ասում եմ հենց իր մտքերը, որոնք ինքն էր այդ պահին ուզում ասեր/աներ…  ուրեմն երևի թույլ զարգացածա, չնայած որոշ մարդկանց հետ դա ընդհանրապես կարողա չստացվի: Բայց դա չեմ համարում հատուկ կարողություն: :Smile:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (13.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հով քո ասած 90 հատանոց տեստը արեցի ասում է *միանշանակ ինդիգո-մարդ,հնարավոր է ունիվերսալ ինդիգո* :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (13.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է աուտիզմի/օլիգոֆրենիայի սինդրոմով երեխաներին... աուտիզմի եւ օլիգոֆրենիայի սինդրոմներըառաջանում են ուղեղի որոշակի հատվածների սխալ աշխատանքից եւ այդ պատճարով այդ մարդկանց մոտ նկատվում են հատկանշներ, որ ուրիշ մարդկանց մոտ չկան: Օրինակ, կան օլիգոֆրեններ, *ում մոտ կա բացարձակ լսողություն, նրանք անմիջապես վերարտադրում են լսած երաժշտությունը*, նույնը` տեսողության հետ, կարողանում են ֆոտոլուսանկարի պես վերարտադրել տեսածը: Սա բնավ հանչարեղություն չի, այլ  ուղեղի որոշ ֆունկցիաների թերացում: Սովորական մարդկանց ուղեղը լսած ձայները, տեսածը այսպես ասած` "զիպ" է անում, իսկ այդ մարդկանց մոտ դա տեղի չի ունենում եւ իրենք ընկալում/հիշում են ամբողջ տեսածը:


Հա, փաստորեն բարձր ընդունակությունները համարեցիր թերացումներ: Երևի գիտնականները թերզարգածաց մարիկ են...

Ստացվում ա՝ Մոցարտը ծանր հիվանդ էր, ոչ թե հանճար:

Ստացվում ա, ես էլ եմ հիվանդոտ (երբ ա վիճակս ծանրանալու? :Love: ):

----------

Magic-Mushroom (13.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հա, փաստորեն բարձր ընդունակությունները համարեցիր թերացումներ: Երևի գիտնականները թերզարգածաց մարիկ են...
> 
> Ստացվում ա՝ Մոցարտը ծանր հիվանդ էր, ոչ թե հանճար:
> 
> Ստացվում ա, ես էլ եմ հիվանդոտ (երբ ա վիճակս ծանրանալու?):


Հարդ ջան....  :Smile:  Հանճարի ու հիվանդի միջև սահմանը շաա՜տ նուրբ ա  :Jpit: 

Իզուր ես ընդվզում, կարդա օլիգոֆրենիայի մասին, ինտերնետը լիքն ա նյութերով։ 
Կան մարդիկ, ում մոտ լսողության համար պատսախանատու ուղեղի հատվածը շատ զարգացած է։ Կան նաև մարդիկ, ում մոտ տարաբնույթ խախտումներ կան ուղեղի աշխատանքի հետ կապված։
Օրինակ, հնարավոր է, որ մարդը չկարողանա պարզագույն մաթեմատիկական գումարում–հանում անի, կամ գրել–կարդալ չկարողանա սովորել, բայց երաժշտությունը մեկ անգամ լսելով նոտայի ճշտությամբ վերարտադրի։ 
Իգռի ռազումա՜...  :Smile:

----------


## Հարդ

> Օրինակ, հնարավոր է, որ մարդը չկարողանա պարզագույն մաթեմատիկական գումարում–հանում անի, կամ գրել–կարդալ չկարողանա սովորել, բայց երաժշտությունը մեկ անգամ լսելով նոտայի ճշտությամբ վերարտադրի։ 
> Իգռի ռազումա՜...


Ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե ես կարողանում եմ երաժշտությունը լսելով վերարտադրել, ուրեմն մոտս ուղեղի թերացում կա?

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե ես կարողանում եմ երաժշտությունը լսելով վերարտադրել, ուրեմն մոտս ուղեղի թերացում կա?


Ես ուղեղաբան չեմ, որ միանշանակ ասեմ։ Դա հատուկ հետազոտություններով են անում, ուղեղի տարբեր հատվածների ակտիվությունն են ստուգում մտավոր աշխատանքի ժամանակ։ 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, ասեցի վերևի գրառման մեջ, բացի հատուկ դեպքերից, մարդիկ կան, ում մոտ զարգացած է ուղեղի "երաժշտական" կենտրոնը։ Դա չի նշանակում, որ ուրիշ խախտումներ ունեն։

----------

Հարդ (14.07.2010)

----------


## Lord

> Հով քո ասած 90 հատանոց տեստը արեցի ասում է *միանշանակ ինդիգո-մարդ,հնարավոր է ունիվերսալ ինդիգո*


Ինձ էլ նույն բանը ասեց, ոնցոր սաղին նույնա ասում

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010), Yellow Raven (14.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (14.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Եթե կարող եք, հարցերից մի քանիսը դրեք  :Smile:  Այդ մի տեստը չեմ տեսել, բայց ուրիշ մի քանի ինդիգո որոշող տեստ նայեցի, սովորական հարցեր էին։ Շատ հնարավոր է, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ էլ իր մեջ իրեն վերագրի այդ հատկանիշները։ Վերջապես բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք, բաներ կան, որ ունիվերսալ են շատերիս համար  :Smile:

----------

Lord (14.07.2010), Հարդ (14.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ինձ էլ նույն բանը ասեց, ոնցոր սաղին նույնա ասում


Չէ, Տիկ ջան, ինձ ասեց` увы, к сожалению, Вы не дотянули и до уровня простого человека...  :Cry: 
Ո՛նց էի կատաղել...  :Angry2: 

Ժողովուրդ ջան, եթե հետաքրքրի, կարդացեք *էս հոդվածը* Այնշտայնի ուղեղի մասին:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (14.07.2010), Moonwalker (14.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (14.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ախ, Ջեյմս Թվայմենը, որը հայտնի է նրանով, որ լեշակերի նման թռնում է ամեն միջազգային կոնֆլիկտի ուղղությամբ՝ այն իր էգոն ու ռադիկալ շարլատանությունը գովազդելու համար օգտագործելու  :Jpit:  «Լույսի դեսպանը», ինդիգո երեխաների մասին պսևդոգիտական ֆիգնյայի քարոզողներից  :Jpit:  Ակումբում ոնց որ ունեինք իր ֆանատներից՝ չարազեղենն ու ինչ-որ տարիքով տհաճ տիպ կային:

Հա, ուրախ տիպ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ախ, Ջեյմս Թվայմենը, որը հայտնի է նրանով, որ լեշակերի նման թռնում է ամեն միջազգային կոնֆլիկտի ուղղությամբ՝ այն իր էգոն ու ռադիկալ շարլատանությունը գովազդելու համար օգտագործելու  «Լույսի դեսպանը», ինդիգո երեխաների մասին պսևդոգիտական ֆիգնյայի քարոզողներից  Ակումբում ոնց որ ունեինք իր ֆանատներից՝ չարազեղենն ու ինչ-որ տարիքով տհաճ տիպ կային:
> 
> Հա, ուրախ տիպ է:


Հա:

----------


## Rhayader

Որ նայում եմ՝ ինչ փող է աշխատում ամեն միջազգային զինված կոնֆլիկտից, պատկերացնում եմ, ոնց է ուրախանում հենց մի տեղ սկսում են իրար սպանել  :Jpit:

----------


## Rhayader

Մեկ էլ, որ ինքը պնդում է, թե UCI CAD-ը Իլչի Լիի «ուղեղային շնչառության» տեխնիկան փորձարկել է «ինդիգո երեխաների» վրա ու արդյունքում իրենք էքստրասենսոր հատկանիշներ են ձեռք բերել, իսկ UCI-ն պնդում է, որ ինքն այդ տեխնիկայի ու ինդիգո երեխաների հետ կապված ոչ մի հետազոտություն անց չի կացրել  :LOL:  ասենք ստելը հասկացա, բայց իրական գոյություն ունեցող համալսարանի վերագրել գոյություն չունեցող հետազոտություն, մարդն իր գործը լավ գիտի՝ կատճամիտները համալսարանի անունը կլսեն, կհավատան, ոչ մեկը չի գնա սկզբնաղբյուրը կարդալու:

Ֆաստֆուդ ուղեղի համար, էական չի, թե մեջն ինչ է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Որ նայում եմ՝ ինչ փող է աշխատում ամեն միջազգային զինված կոնֆլիկտից, պատկերացնում եմ, ոնց է ուրախանում հենց մի տեղ սկսում են իրար սպանել


Ասում են, ուրիշի արարքներին ամեն մեկը նայում է այնպես, ինչպես կոնկրետ այդ պարագայում ինքը կվարվեր:
Բայց դե, կարող է և ճիշտ ես, ես քո ասածներին միշտ էլ հավատում եմ: Եվ սակայն, գեղեցիկ չի ուրիշի փողերը հաշվելը...

Հ.Գ.
Քո արձագանքներն իմ գրառումներին՝ ինձ հիշեցնում են իմ շնորհակալությունները քո գրառումներին: 
Բայց հակառակ իմաստով. դու իմ շնորհակալությունները տանել չես կարող, իսկ ես քո արձագանքներին սպասում եմ, կարելի է ասել, անհամբեր: Ինձ սկսել է թվալ, որ եթե գրառմանս համապատասխան աղբ չես գտել, ուրեմն այն բանի պետք չէ...




> Մեկ էլ, որ ինքը պնդում է, թե UCI CAD-ը Իլչի Լիի «ուղեղային շնչառության» տեխնիկան փորձարկել է «ինդիգո երեխաների» վրա ու արդյունքում իրենք էքստրասենսոր հատկանիշներ են ձեռք բերել, իսկ UCI-ն պնդում է, որ ինքն այդ տեխնիկայի ու ինդիգո երեխաների հետ կապված ոչ մի հետազոտություն անց չի կացրել  ասենք ստելը հասկացա, բայց իրական գոյություն ունեցող համալսարանի վերագրել գոյություն չունեցող հետազոտություն, մարդն իր գործը լավ գիտի՝ կատճամիտները համալսարանի անունը կլսեն, կհավատան, ոչ մեկը չի գնա սկզբնաղբյուրը կարդալու:
> 
> Ֆաստֆուդ ուղեղի համար, էական չի, թե մեջն ինչ է:


Երևի շուտով սկսեմ տեղադրել "Էնումա Էլիշ"-ը: Արդեն կարող ես սկսել համապատասխան աղբակույտերի որոնումները:

----------


## Աթեիստ

*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին մի քանի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Ուղերձներ Թոմասից» թեմայից։ Խնդրում եմ քննարկումները շարունակել այստեղ, իսկ այն թեման նվիրվի ստեղծագործության թարգմանությանը։*

----------

Sambitbaba (08.11.2017)

----------

